# BARK-ON NATURAL CONTEST



## Winnie

Tag and I, having been inspired by Q's recent post with a beautiful olive bark-on natural, have decided to host a BARK-ON NATURAL CONTEST! It's been several years since we've run one and, well, it's just time to do it again.

RULES:

Almost no rules. Make a natural and leave some bark on it. A lot or a little - it doesn't matter.

There are, of course, a million ways to do it. Some cooler than others. Let's see what you've got.

Symmetry is not essential for either the frame or the placement of the bark, in fact, asymmetrical slingshots are fine to enter. For those of you who have never shot an offset natural you might be surprised. They can be very comfortable to shoot.

Because bark-on takes a slightly different esthetic (aesthetic for you Brit's) in choosing a fork Tag and I have decided to let the contest run through the last day of January.

So, dig through your fork piles, start checking out your neighbor's shrubs or tell your spouses that it's finally time to prune the cherry tree - whatever you need to do you've got until the end of the month.

There may be a prize or it may just be bragging rights Tag and I haven't decided. But it will be a lot of fun shifting perspective and giving it a go!

There are three essentials:
A photo un-banded.
A photo banded. 
Shoot it at least once.

Good Luck!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Winnie said:


> Tag and I, having been inspired by Q's recent post with a beautiful olive bark-on natural, have decided to host a BARK-ON NATURAL CONTEST! It's been several years since we've run one and, well, it's just time to do it again.
> 
> RULES:
> 
> Almost no rules. Make a natural and leave some bark on it. A lot or a little - it doesn't matter.
> 
> There are, of course, a million ways to do it. Some cooler than others. Let's see what you've got.
> 
> Symmetry is not essential for either the frame or the placement of the bark, in fact, asymmetrical slingshots are fine to enter. For those of you who have never shot an offset natural you might be surprised. They can be very comfortable to shoot.
> 
> Because bark-on takes a slightly different esthetic (aesthetic for you Brit's) in choosing a fork Tag and I have decided to let the contest run through the last day of January.
> 
> So, dig through your fork piles, start checking out your neighbor's shrubs or tell your spouses that it's finally time to prune the cherry tree - whatever you need to do you've got until the end of the month.
> 
> There may be a prize or it may just be bragging rights Tag and I haven't decided. But it will be a lot of fun shifting perspective and giving it a go!
> 
> There are three essentials:
> A photo un-banded.
> A photo banded.
> Shoot it at least once.
> 
> Good Luck!


I been saving this one for a while and I think this would be the perfect project for this fork.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Looks like Madrone / and a great place to start!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Winnie said:


> Looks like Madrone / and a great place to start!


Madrone and manzanita are all over my property here in southern Oregon.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

I got a few here that would be awesome.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This should be good 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

The last bark-on contest was a blast, count me in!


----------



## devils son in law

This should be fun!! There's a rumor that there will be cash prizes too!! ????


----------



## Island made

Awesome guys! I’m not so much a “wood” guy, but I think I’ll give this a go!


----------



## hoggy

cool, i will have to find a donor or two


----------



## Quercusuber

Winnie said:


> Tag and I, having been inspired by Q's recent post with a beautiful olive bark-on natural, have decided to host a BARK-ON NATURAL CONTEST! It's been several years since we've run one and, well, it's just time to do it again.
> 
> RULES:
> 
> Almost no rules. Make a natural and leave some bark on it. A lot or a little - it doesn't matter.
> 
> There are, of course, a million ways to do it. Some cooler than others. Let's see what you've got.
> 
> Symmetry is not essential for either the frame or the placement of the bark, in fact, asymmetrical slingshots are fine to enter. For those of you who have never shot an offset natural you might be surprised. They can be very comfortable to shoot.
> 
> Because bark-on takes a slightly different esthetic (aesthetic for you Brit's) in choosing a fork Tag and I have decided to let the contest run through the last day of January.
> 
> So, dig through your fork piles, start checking out your neighbor's shrubs or tell your spouses that it's finally time to prune the cherry tree - whatever you need to do you've got until the end of the month.
> 
> There may be a prize or it may just be bragging rights Tag and I haven't decided. But it will be a lot of fun shifting perspective and giving it a go!
> 
> There are three essentials:
> A photo un-banded.
> A photo banded.
> Shoot it at least once.
> 
> Good Luck!


I couldn't have said it better!!!

Awesome idea!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Simple and fun!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

devils son in law said:


> This should be fun!! There's a rumor that there will be cash prizes too!! ????


----------



## Stankard757

Nice let the fun begin I'm in

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Well, would love to be in on this one, and will if I can pull a rabbit out of my ________ lol, but I've got 9 trades working now, so doubt I'll have time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Well SING-N-SHOT, wherever that rabbit is coming from it still looks like magic. I’d like to see what a little magic can do for a bark-on. Try to make time (or room) for it!


----------



## MakoPat

I just organized my tools, materials, and vowed to have a year dedicated to natural tree fork slingshots!

I am in.


----------



## Quercusuber

MakoPat said:


> I just organized my tools, materials, and vowed to have a year dedicated to natural tree fork slingshots!
> 
> I am in.


Here, here!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Winnie

MakoPat,
I'm glad your journey starts here! I'm anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## Winnie

I’m having trouble loading pics. I’ll see if it works.


----------



## Winnie

Sweet. Sorry for the double image. 
This is as close as I've yet come too finding a "wrist rocket" natural spaceship. It'll have to dry out for a couple of weeks before I dare to touch it.


----------



## Winnie

I won't be officially competing but I do like bark-on slingshots and so I might throw one or two in.

In my wanderings I remembered a spot where two years ago the was a fire that burned 500+ acres of sagebrush an hour or so south of where I live. Mima Mounds [A geologically mysterious place where untold thousands of round mounds dot the valley for miles. Ancient territorial giant moles? Odd water current runoff patterns from millions of years ago? Native American built? Join in the speculation.]














The sagebrush was pretty charred but worth looking at. I cut a couple of forks and then found the funky twisted "wrist rocket". I think it's to burned to use. More of an art project.


----------



## bigdh2000

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, would love to be in on this one, and will if I can pull a rabbit out of my ________ lol, but I've got 9 trades working now, so doubt I'll have time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like excuses to me. D is scared he might get beat...

...and just like that the trash talk has begun.

Consider this me throwing my hat in the ring. Let the games and trash talk continue.


----------



## devils son in law

bigdh2000 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, would love to be in on this one, and will if I can pull a rabbit out of my ________ lol, but I've got 9 trades working now, so doubt I'll have time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like excuses to me. D is scared he might get beat...
> 
> ...and just like that the trash talk has begun.
> 
> Consider this me throwing my hat in the ring. Let the games and trash talk continue.
Click to expand...

Dan, you Henpecked Peckerwood, your bite is worse than your bark! And don't even get me started on that Rapscallion Darrell, the Dirty Nogooder ... :naughty:


----------



## SJAaz

Oh wow....What a sweet contest! I'm in just for the trash talk. Let's see what you limp wristed weenies have got!


----------



## Winnie

A little trash talk never hurt anyone. Let's just not talk too much about where you keep your rabbits. 
SLING-N-SHOT, it kind of seems like the gauntlet has been thrown down. You may have to figure out a way to add a 10th slingshot to this months production (though I'd hate to see you overstretched).


----------



## Tag

This sounds better than I expected Let’s embark on a fun adventure‍♂


----------



## SJAaz

Winnie said:


> A little trash talk never hurt anyone. Let's just not talk too much about where you keep your rabbits.
> SLING-N-SHOT, it kind of seems like the gauntlet has been thrown down. You may have to figure out a way to add a 10th slingshot to this months production (though I'd hate to see you overstretched).


Stretching is good before going into battle!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, would love to be in on this one, and will if I can pull a rabbit out of my ________ lol, but I've got 9 trades working now, so doubt I'll have time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like excuses to me. D is scared he might get beat...
> 
> ...and just like that the trash talk has begun.
> 
> Consider this me throwing my hat in the ring. Let the games and trash talk continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dan, you Henpecked Peckerwood, your bite is worse than your bark! And don't even get me started on that Rapscallion Darrell, the Dirty Nogooder ... :naughty:
Click to expand...

.

LOL, I am a little scared big D and Jake, but not of y'all.....that danged Wabbit....worse than creepy clowns 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

Winnie said:


> Tag and I, having been inspired by Q's recent post with a beautiful olive bark-on natural, have decided to host a BARK-ON NATURAL CONTEST! It's been several years since we've run one and, well, it's just time to do it again.
> 
> RULES:
> 
> Almost no rules. Make a natural and leave some bark on it. A lot or a little - it doesn't matter.
> 
> There are, of course, a million ways to do it. Some cooler than others. Let's see what you've got.
> 
> Symmetry is not essential for either the frame or the placement of the bark, in fact, asymmetrical slingshots are fine to enter. For those of you who have never shot an offset natural you might be surprised. They can be very comfortable to shoot.
> 
> Because bark-on takes a slightly different esthetic (aesthetic for you Brit's) in choosing a fork Tag and I have decided to let the contest run through the last day of January.
> 
> So, dig through your fork piles, start checking out your neighbor's shrubs or tell your spouses that it's finally time to prune the cherry tree - whatever you need to do you've got until the end of the month.
> 
> There may be a prize or it may just be bragging rights Tag and I haven't decided. But it will be a lot of fun shifting perspective and giving it a go!
> 
> There are three essentials:
> A photo un-banded.
> A photo banded.
> Shoot it at least once.
> 
> Good Luck!


I'd like to enter my current dog for the "bark-on", but your rule specifies that she must be shot "at least once".

Ain't gonna happen, bro'.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Winnie said:


> Well SING-N-SHOT, wherever that rabbit is coming from it still looks like magic. I'd like to see what a little magic can do for a bark-on. Try to make time (or room) for it!


As a "bonafide" ("Oh Brother, Where Art Thou" - George Clooney), card-carrying member of the Society of American Magicians, which at one time had "Houdini" as president, up until the time he disappeared, I would find it distasteful (very, very yucky) to "produce" a brown bunny from anyone's personal rabbit hole.

"Productions" (making something appear) should be done tastefully, as accomplished by the magician in the attached YT vid..

THWACK!

https://youtu.be/s9xKU8eYCFk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

For some reason my mind drifted to my x-wife spending over 2 hours on her hair trying to make it look she just rolled out of bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

MOJAVE MO said:


> For some reason my mind drifted to my x-wife spending over 2 hours on her hair trying to make it look she just rolled out of bed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Consider yourself lucky - my last ex-wife (the one who hasn't croaked yet), had 28 alter* personalities I had to deal with, until I said to myself "THWACK!, that's enough".

*They used to call it "Multiple Personalities", now referred to as "Dissociative Disorder Syndrome" - all I know is that she wasn't going to drive me crazy.

THWACK!

I think that we kinda/sorta went off the thread... sorry guys


----------



## THWACK!

Fun "contests" like this make me want to "get up and dance", but in a couple of ways, I can't do this, so I'll let my friends show you how I feel -

THWACK!

https://youtu.be/fn3KWM1kuAw


----------



## SJAaz

THWACK....They most definitely screened your record.


----------



## THWACK!

SJAaz said:


> THWACK....They most definitely screened your record.


From what I'd been told, they used a pasta colander.

THWACK!


----------



## skarrd

oh yeah this sounds like a good timer,I'm In!


----------



## Frisky

I'm DISQUALIFYING myself, as I did my slingshots between September and December. Nothing for the last 3 weeks. I'm going to post a few photos, as they might give people some ideas. First off is a pair of red osier slingshots. If you remove the bark, they are nearly white, with no luster. By leaving the bark on, you get a Burgundy brown.


----------



## Frisky

On the left is a buckthorn bi-color slingshot. I left the under-bark on one side for the dark look, and I carved it away on the other side, for a light-color.


----------



## Frisky

Here's the 1st fork I ever cut. It's buckthorn, and I left the bark in place.


----------



## Frisky

By taking the bark off of buckthorn, you can expose beautiful under-bark! You'd have to see this one in person to appreciate the look! If I'd have taken off all of the bark, I'd have a plain yellow slingshot.


----------



## Frisky

When I found this green willow fork, I had to leave the bark in place!


----------



## Frisky

As the willow dried, to my horror, the bark turned brown! Lesson learned! It's the one on the left.


----------



## Frisky

Finally, look at the second fork from the right. It's reddish and crappy looking. It's smooth sumac.


----------



## Frisky

However, when you get the bark off smooth sumac, you're met with the most beautiful pearlescent finish you've ever seen! Here's a bucketful of them! The eyes are called "tiger" eyes. So, sometimes you'll want to get the bark off!


----------



## flipgun

Frisky said:


> Finally, look at the second fork from the right. It's reddish and crappy looking. It's smooth sumac.


If you can't think of something to do with the first one on the right, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Frisky

That one on the right is black ash. I painted it stars and stripes and gave it to my nephew for Christmas. I would have given it to you if I still had it. He's 6ft 6in and has a long draw, so I gave him that one with wider forks, as he was worried about a fork hit.

Joe


----------



## Winnie

Frisky,
One of my most favorite naturals that I ever made was a bark-on sumac. Very simple. I shaved the fork but left the bark on the handle. The contrast of the bark and the near-white wood was beautiful. 
I'd encourage you to find a fork and build something for the contest!


----------



## Winnie

Frisky, your bucket of forks reminds me of a story from early in my “return to slingshots”. Instead of taking up room here I’ll tell the story under the heading “Bucket of Slingshots” in the General Slingshot Discussion section.


----------



## Tag

Nice collection Friskey


----------



## flipgun

Frisky said:


> That one on the right is black ash. I painted it stars and stripes and gave it to my nephew for Christmas. I would have given it to you if I still had it. He's 6ft 6in and has a long draw, so I gave him that one with wider forks, as he was worried about a fork hit.
> 
> Joe


Oh well! Win some...


----------



## Ibojoe

Sounds like a great time Winnie. Count me in.


----------



## Winnie

I'm heading out to look for forks this morning and I'll let you in on one of my secrets.

Cemetery brush piles.

We so often think of trees when we look for forks but IMHO shrubs are way better. I have always favored smaller forks because I carry all the time and through the years I've learned that shrubs offer both a wide variety beautiful wood/bark but are often made of denser, stronger wood. I've been able to load the slingshots made from shrubs with stout bands without feat of failure.

Most cemeteries are dotted with free standing well cared for ornamental shrubs. And nearly all large maintained cemeteries have brush piles.

Slip an extra homemade slingshot in your pocket and of anyone asks what you are doing just tell them, laugh at yourself and give them a slingshot. Most of the maintenance crew are riding around on their mowers throughout the morning and a slingshot on a riding mower is kind of like a 22 on a tractor. You never know what will pop up. I've never been refused and it's kind of like recycling.


----------



## Winnie

I spent some time today poking around the brush pile of a local cemetery. It took me around twenty minutes to cut these forks. I’ll put some through the microwave over the next few days and see what I’ve got.


----------



## THWACK!

Winnie said:


> I'm heading out to look for forks this morning and I'll let you in on one of my secrets.
> 
> Cemetery brush piles.
> 
> We so often think of trees when we look for forks but IMHO shrubs are way better. I have always favored smaller forks because I carry all the time and through the years I've learned that shrubs offer both a wide variety beautiful wood/bark but are often made of denser, stronger wood. I've been able to load the slingshots made from shrubs with stout bands without feat of failure.
> 
> Most cemeteries are dotted with free standing well cared for ornamental shrubs. And nearly all large maintained cemeteries have brush piles.
> 
> Slip an extra homemade slingshot in your pocket and of anyone asks what you are doing just tell them, laugh at yourself and give them a slingshot. Most of the maintenance crew are riding around on their mowers throughout the morning and a slingshot on a riding mower is kind of like a 22 on a tractor. You never know what will pop up. I've never been refused and it's kind of like recycling.


"You never know what will pop up" - like a zombie???? ; )

THWACK!


----------



## Forksville

Can a new guy enter this contest?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Winnie

Forksville, you bet you can join. There's really no official sign-up. Whenever you are done take a couple of pictures and shoot it at least once. Enter as many times as you want. 
Give it a go!


----------



## Forksville

Thank you Winnie.

Craig


----------



## Tag

Glad to see you are entering Forksville


----------



## Forksville

Thank you Tag. I have a piece of "Tree of Heaven" with a good fork in it.....and a story behind it too! Looking forward to sharing it.

Craig


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Woukd I be disqualified if I made a sling from JUST bark? (and resin)


----------



## Quercusuber

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Woukd I be disqualified if I made a sling from JUST bark? (and resin)


Drew Bilbrey, the "Out-Of-The-Box" slingshot man!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Quercusuber said:


> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woukd I be disqualified if I made a sling from JUST bark? (and resin)
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Bilbrey, the "Out-Of-The-Box" slingshot man!!!! :naughty:
Click to expand...

You know me well, Q! I still wanna trade with you whenever we can sir!


----------



## Quercusuber

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woukd I be disqualified if I made a sling from JUST bark? (and resin)
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Bilbrey, the "Out-Of-The-Box" slingshot man!!!! :naughty:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know me well, Q! I still wanna trade with you whenever we can sir!
Click to expand...

You bet, sir!! The deal is still up and I've never forgotten you!

Let all the dust settle (don't know when) and we'll be trading for sure. What an honour!!

2020 really disrupted our lifes and routine. Let us hope for a better 2021, which hasn't begun in the best of ways too...

You know where I'm always available. Glad to hear you!!

Best regards!!!

Q


----------



## Winnie

Drew, that's a question that I hadn't considered. I want to see such a slingshot so I say yes.

Tag, what do you think?


----------



## Tag

Sounds good to me It’s all for fun


----------



## MakoPat

Daaang, Y'all!
This one is getting gooder and gooder!


----------



## Winnie

Tag’s the man. You’re in with bark only!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Winnie said:


> Tag's the man. You're in with bark only!


Woohoo!!


----------



## Frisky

LOL! This is a fun thread! I cut a fork tonight. Not sure what I'll do with it, lol!

Joe


----------



## skarrd

Still in,1st attempt went south rather abruptly,but i have a couple other prospects this is gonna be fun.also kind of like the idea of cemetary moochin,as i like smaller forks for much the same reasons.Thanks winnie


----------



## Winnie

My 80,000 miles of solo motorcycling often involved my swinging into cemeteries with a pair of garden clippers and a small folding pruning saw to search out the local brush pile.

I've found some really beautiful forks through the years doing this.

I'll be putting several forks through the microwave tomorrow. (Warning: don't do this with your kitchen microwave. You will probably end up having to buy a new one.) Providing all goes well - and it often doesn't - I should be coming up with a slingshot or two soon.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tag's the man. You're in with bark only!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!
Click to expand...

LOL, can't wait to see this Drew.....it will be like if I took 3 or 4 good sized handfuls of carving shavings from my carving bucket and reconstituted a frame from them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> My 80,000 miles of solo motorcycling often involved my swinging into cemeteries with a pair of garden clippers and a small folding pruning saw to search out the local brush pile.
> 
> I've found some really beautiful forks through the years doing this.
> 
> I'll be putting several forks through the microwave tomorrow. (Warning: don't do this with your kitchen microwave. You will probably end up having to buy a new one.) Providing all goes well - and it often doesn't - I should be coming up with a slingshot or two soon.


Curious Winnie, does it ruin any microwave drying forks in them ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

SLING-N-SHOT, it won't hurt it's functioning but it will coat the inside, smell up the house and you'll be lucky to ever get the smell out. 
Through the years I've purchased and discarded a couple that I've bought at local Goodwills for super cheap. Too smelly to put in the garage I left them outside under cover and eventually tossed them. I just got another a couple of days ago. 
Microwaving forks - BEWARE. The advantage of microwaving is that you can dry them out quickly and without splitting. The disadvantage is that you can char them on the inside and not know it. I once shot a beautiful white wooded natural that I had dried out this way and when I released the pouch one of the forks flew forward with the bands. The cross-section showed that the center of the fork was essentially charcoal. 
As the fork heats you will see the moisture boil out the ends and the temptation is to continue until it stops. Don't. Take it slowly. Remove and let it cool and do it again. Lower settings is a good idea. 
My advice is to take a junk fork and experiment and then cut it up when you're done. 
When you get the hang of it you can run a little production line; heating one while the others cool. 
It's a great tool in your arsenal but go slow.


----------



## bigdh2000

My humble entry. Osage Orange. Video explains more.


----------



## Winnie

And so it begins. Dan, that's a beautiful piece of wood and the bark that was left adds real character and depth. I'm anxious to hear how it shoots after you band it up.

An auspicious start to the contest! Thanks Dan.


----------



## Quercusuber

bigdh2000 said:


> My humble entry. Osage Orange. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070538.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070544.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070555.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070615.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070658.jpg


Nothing less than a BEAUTY is ever expected from you, sir!!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Good luck!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SJAaz

Man that's a looker. About your size too! You better hang on to that one.


----------



## Forksville

Man, that is cool. I love Osage, one of the flat out toughest woods in North America. I was in a fencerow of it yesterday looking for some forks. I did manage to bring a few home.

Yours is going to be a beauty!

Craig


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> My humble entry. Osage Orange. Video explains more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070538.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070544.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070555.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070615.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210109_070658.jpg


That's a beauty Dan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

Winnie said:


> SLING-N-SHOT, it won't hurt it's functioning but it will coat the inside, smell up the house and you'll be lucky to ever get the smell out.
> Through the years I've purchased and discarded a couple that I've bought at local Goodwills for super cheap. Too smelly to put in the garage I left them outside under cover and eventually tossed them. I just got another a couple of days ago.
> Microwaving forks - BEWARE. The advantage of microwaving is that you can dry them out quickly and without splitting. The disadvantage is that you can char them on the inside and not know it. I once shot a beautiful white wooded natural that I had dried out this way and when I released the pouch one of the forks flew forward with the bands. The cross-section showed that the center of the fork was essentially charcoal.
> As the fork heats you will see the moisture boil out the ends and the temptation is to continue until it stops. Don't. Take it slowly. Remove and let it cool and do it again. Lower settings is a good idea.
> My advice is to take a junk fork and experiment and then cut it up when you're done.
> When you get the hang of it you can run a little production line; heating one while the others cool.
> It's a great tool in your arsenal but go slow.


very true about the smell of burning one. I had dried a few and got lazy and gave the fork too much time,, at my work,  I had to call security and tell them there is no fire , for real


----------



## bingo

Gona try out this with bark on had this a while









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Looking amazing Dan


----------



## bigdh2000

My entry banded and being shot.


----------



## Forksville

Man, that is some good shooting!

Craig


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SteveJ said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT, it won't hurt it's functioning but it will coat the inside, smell up the house and you'll be lucky to ever get the smell out.
> Through the years I've purchased and discarded a couple that I've bought at local Goodwills for super cheap. Too smelly to put in the garage I left them outside under cover and eventually tossed them. I just got another a couple of days ago.
> Microwaving forks - BEWARE. The advantage of microwaving is that you can dry them out quickly and without splitting. The disadvantage is that you can char them on the inside and not know it. I once shot a beautiful white wooded natural that I had dried out this way and when I released the pouch one of the forks flew forward with the bands. The cross-section showed that the center of the fork was essentially charcoal.
> As the fork heats you will see the moisture boil out the ends and the temptation is to continue until it stops. Don't. Take it slowly. Remove and let it cool and do it again. Lower settings is a good idea.
> My advice is to take a junk fork and experiment and then cut it up when you're done.
> When you get the hang of it you can run a little production line; heating one while the others cool.
> It's a great tool in your arsenal but go slow.
> 
> 
> 
> very true about the smell of burning one. I had dried a few and got lazy and gave the fork too much time,, at my work,  I had to call security and tell them there is no fire , for real
Click to expand...

Have done the exact same thing [mention]SteveJ [/mention] , once at home once at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Well that didn't go as planned..
Looking good some much potential..









DANG IT!!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Dan, you went above and beyond actually shooting it for us. That was a real treat and a beautiful slingshot!

The gauntlet has been officially laid down. Thanks


----------



## Winnie

Stankard,
That's crazy. Who would have thought?
Maybe you can line it and have the first ever slingshot with a built in shot glass. 
It's all how you look at it


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> Well that didn't go as planned..
> Looking good some much potential..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


pretty much my experiance with my 1st try,crack tho not a hollow,went thru both forks and into handle .burn bin now,on to #2,lol


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice natty and nice shooting Dan 

Stankard, you have a sure winner there, just cut a mouth piece for the handle, drill some holes, and you'll have the first Natty Flute Sling


----------



## bigdh2000

Stankard757 said:


> Well that didn't go as planned..
> Looking good some much potential..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Try this... It ended up in Jorg Sprave's private collection.


----------



## Tag

Excellent shooting Dan Nice natty


----------



## Tag

This contest is going to be awesome.


----------



## Forksville

Pretty doggone cool!!!!!!

Craig


----------



## Stankard757

bigdh2000 said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that didn't go as planned..
> Looking good some much potential..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Try this... It ended up in Jorg Sprave's private collection.
Click to expand...

Thanks I might have enough epoxy, it goes down to where my middle finger is in the pic.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Add a stake as a filler. It will be just as strong and save on epoxy.


----------



## Frisky

I'm making progress on an entry. I'm trying something new, for me, so this will be fun!

Joe


----------



## Winnie

Joe, making something new and seeing things from a slightly different perspective is the fun of it. I’m anxious to see what you come up with.


----------



## devils son in law

Winnie said:


> Tag's the man. You're in with bark only!


You know Drew's gonna run out and buy a bag of mulch!! :rofl:


----------



## skarrd

Well it gets better and better,i dont know what happened with the epoxy on #2,but day 3 and its still tacky,so after much head shaking i dug #1 out of the burn bin and am now on a new path with it,so fsr so ,,,,,uhmmmm,well we'll see.still in the game tho,lol


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

devils son in law said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tag's the man. You're in with bark only!
> 
> 
> 
> You know Drew's gonna run out and buy a bag of mulch!! :rofl:
Click to expand...

????????????????????


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Here my bark on natty made out of Madrone. I will have a video tomorrow of me shooting it tomorrow.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.


----------



## bingo

This be anough only little bark but still bark and not complete yet























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

bigdh2000 said:


> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.


You've seen my entry.


----------



## Quercusuber

bigdh2000 said:


> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.


LOL!!!!   :rolling:


----------



## SJAaz

bigdh2000 said:


> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.


Yeah is that so big fella? Well it just so happens that I am working on what I named the "unBigDan"!!! It's everything that yours aint. I know I won't win, up against the likes of Chris and Joe and all those nimble fingered wigetts from Canada. I don't care....Just wanna whip your aaaaaaaaaaaa zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Frisky

Here's my entry. In this first photo, you can see the fork I selected. Instead of chancing a drive with my car, and getting a great smooth sumac fork, I walked to the river and took the one I skipped over earlier in the fall. As you can see, it's a miserable-looking fork, lol! I felt kind of sorry for it, like Charlie Brown's Christmas tree, but I noticed it would have a nice grip! The grip bent inward, right into the palm of a right-handed shooter! So, I cut it and brought it home to start drying out.

Joe


----------



## Frisky

Here's the completed frame. Smooth sumac has a glowing white (pearlescent) sapwood that must be shown off, so I carved the forks down to the white. I cut them 2.75" long, as that eliminates fork hits on almost all naturals. You can shoot until you turn blue, and you won't get a fork hit. At the top of the grip, just below the base of the forks, is the large "tiger eye" knot you'll find on just about every smooth sumac fork. If you view the photo I posted of the bucketfull of smooth sumac slingshots, you can see they all have that knot. The burgundy-brown bark offers a beautiful contrast to the white forks. I then did something I probably shouldn't have done. I tried my hand at wood carving, for the first time, lol! In a nod to the Victor Animal Trap Co. and their Model 20 slingshot, I carved three longspring traps, hanging from knots by their chains. It's an obvious first attempt at carving, lol! I had trouble carving in the soft bark. I then applied a few coats of boiled linseed oil.


----------



## Frisky

Here you can see the completed slingshot. It weighs in at 1.6oz. The Theraband Gold bands are 7" active length and tapered 1/2" to 3/8". The bands are tied to the tips with strips of thin rubber cut from racing bike tubes. I wanted to have inner tube rubber in there for the sake of tradition. I cut the pouch from calfskin and tied with pure silk thread. Not the fastest setup, but I've never broken a band! They're also quiet and pleasant shooting. I shoot at 25 to 50 yards most of the time. These bands do nicely with 1/4" and 5/16" balls. At 10 meters I use the 5/16" ammo but I like the lighter stuff at long ranges, as they have a little less drop. I haven't made a video, but I proof shot this one by standing at the back door and whacking 1/4" bearings off the oak tree 25 yards away. That's how I test shoot all of my naturals, shooting at a knot in the tree. Anyway, I'm not out to win, but I'm glad I entered the contest, as I really like this slingshot and have a fun time reading the thread here and working on this one. If you look closely, you'll see the center of the tiger eye is the same color as the bands, lol! Don't accuse me of planning it that way!


----------



## Frisky

So, I started with the fork on the left and ended up with the slingshot on the right! I'm happy with the way it came out. It not perfect, but I don't care for perfect forks and a machine-made look. I just like to make the most of what a fork has to offer, knowing they all shoot well and are quieter than mass produced slingshots. Also, the modern designs are unforgiving. I like shooting without worry of fork hits. I'll also give up a little speed for longer lasting bands. The truth is, I like all slingshots, but I prefer these wooden wonders! Thank you for looking.

Joe


----------



## skarrd

OK,so here is my entry,it was actually the 1st one,that i discarded because of a serious crack runningthru the forks into the handle,the 2nd fork has some epoxy issues,,,,,,, so on a whim i dug out the first one and started cutting the forks down till i got past the crack,in the handle,way past,wasnt much left,but since the grip was the most unique part anyway,it became this,a PFS,that shoots amazingly well and very comforatably,there isnt a can cut,because shortly after completetion and half a dozen trial shots,i had an encounter with a suddenly vicious dog,and my right hand is damaged to say the least.wont be shooting or building for a while,at least not until the stitches are out. it is made from a crepe myrtle branch i harvested some time ago.


----------



## Frisky

I like your pickle fork! Nice color and I like that hollow! I have a few I made from tangerine but am afraid to shoot them, lol!

Joe


----------



## SJAaz

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice natty and nice shooting Dan
> 
> Stankard, you have a sure winner there, just cut a mouth piece for the handle, drill some holes, and you'll have the first Natty Flute Sling


I was thinking that it might make someone a nice pipe....


----------



## Tag

Well just as I expected, this is the most fun competition ever It has everything to make it the best, fine craftsmanship, beautiful natural wood, and most of all “ HUMOR”


----------



## bigdh2000

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.
> 
> 
> 
> You've seen my entry.
Click to expand...

I have. Very impressive.


----------



## bigdh2000

SJAaz said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is that so big fella? Well it just so happens that I am working on what I named the "unBigDan"!!! It's everything that yours aint. I know I won't win, up against the likes of Chris and Joe and all those nimble fingered wigetts from Canada. I don't care....Just wanna whip your aaaaaaaaaaaa zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz!!
Click to expand...

Bring it.


----------



## Winnie

Slingshot_toddly, I have always liked the contrast of dark bark and white wood that you get with madrone. It looks great. How’s it shoot?


----------



## Winnie

Frisky,
That's such a beautiful piece of wood. And it weighs almost nothing. Good Job!


----------



## SJAaz

bigdh2000 said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a whole lot of talk and see very few results here. Sounds like a bunch of politicians that are making a whole lot of promises they cannot keep. Y'all better hurry up if you want to get re-elected. Poor Winnie and Tag are going to go to bed January 31, 2021 and wake up on February 1, 2021 to find 42 submissions at 11:59 PM if all the promising going on is to be believed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah is that so big fella? Well it just so happens that I am working on what I named the "unBigDan"!!! It's everything that yours aint. I know I won't win, up against the likes of Chris and Joe and all those nimble fingered wigetts from Canada. I don't care....Just wanna whip your aaaaaaaaaaaa zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it.
Click to expand...

It's coming....feel the earth tremble?


----------



## Winnie

Bingo, I can’t deny that I can see a piece of bark! Quite the slingshot for a natural. I’m anxious to see the final product!


----------



## Winnie

Skaard, a PFS with attitude. It looks really good. That bark really popped with the finish. Nice!


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> OK,so here is my entry,it was actually the 1st one,that i discarded because of a serious crack runningthru the forks into the handle,the 2nd fork has some epoxy issues,,,,,,, so on a whim i dug out the first one and started cutting the forks down till i got past the crack,in the handle,way past,wasnt much left,but since the grip was the most unique part anyway,it became this,a PFS,that shoots amazingly well and very comforatably,there isnt a can cut,because shortly after completetion and half a dozen trial shots,i had an encounter with a suddenly vicious dog,and my right hand is damaged to say the least.wont be shooting or building for a while,at least not until the stitches are out. it is made from a crepe myrtle branch i harvested some time ago.


SWEÉET, skarrd!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Yay! Skarrd! Some times you just have to follow what the wood wants to be.


----------



## bingo

This is a entry for the comp this is my first ttf build hope you guys like it shoots well 



















































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Winnie said:


> Slingshot_toddly, I have always liked the contrast of dark bark and white wood that you get with madrone. It looks great. How's it shoot?


It shoots perfectly!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Hello everyone, this is my entry, made from yew only had my knife still and some sandpaper been shot but I can find a way to do a vid if required. ????????


----------



## Frisky

I love yew wood, lol! I wish we had yew and osage here.

Joe


----------



## Frisky

Need some advice on this one. Here's a photo of the back of my slingshot. Photos bring out features you can miss. For example, the green sidewalls of the little traps don't show in hand. The traps look white and really neat, lol! Photos show the green. In hand, the bark on the slingshot looks twice as rich as in the photo. However, the photos showed a neat tiger eye knot, dead center in the grip, peeking out from under the bark, lol! In just a minute or two, I can expose that eye, so I have one on each side of my slingshot or I can leave the little orange eye peeking out from under the bark. What would you do?

Joe


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> Skaard, a PFS with attitude. It looks really good. That bark really popped with the finish. Nice!


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK,so here is my entry,it was actually the 1st one,that i discarded because of a serious crack runningthru the forks into the handle,the 2nd fork has some epoxy issues,,,,,,, so on a whim i dug out the first one and started cutting the forks down till i got past the crack,in the handle,way past,wasnt much left,but since the grip was the most unique part anyway,it became this,a PFS,that shoots amazingly well and very comforatably,there isnt a can cut,because shortly after completetion and half a dozen trial shots,i had an encounter with a suddenly vicious dog,and my right hand is damaged to say the least.wont be shooting or building for a while,at least not until the stitches are out. it is made from a crepe myrtle branch i harvested some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> SWEÉET, skarrd!
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> Yay! Skarrd! Some times you just have to follow what the wood wants to be.


Thanks,sorta how i felt


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> This is a entry for the comp this is my first ttf build hope you guys like it shoots well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Looks Great,TTF natural is ingenious


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> Skaard, a PFS with attitude. It looks really good. That bark really popped with the finish. Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Frisky

I too like the modern styling with some bark. Won't get fork hits either.

Joe


----------



## Tree Man

Catapults and Carving said:


> Hello everyone, this is my entry, made from yew only had my knife still and some sandpaper been shot but I can find a way to do a vid if required. ????????


Thats a natural beauty right there! Really sharp!


----------



## flipgun

Hey frisky.

I fiddled with the contrast and bright a bit









Zoom it and you can see it better.


----------



## Frisky

flip gun- yes, I took a closer look, outside, and the only thing the bark hides is the outer, white ring of the eye. I might leave it alone, but I keep getting the urge to start filing, lol! I like the tiger eyes!

Joe


----------



## flipgun

If you give in? You are not even close to first in how many of us have refined a nice fork into pretty firewood.


----------



## Winnie

Catapults and Carving - That’s a fine looking yew catapult! It almost looks like you’ve sleeved one fork with leather and then wrapped the remaining leather down around the base. Nicely thought out. Yew is so cool.


----------



## Frisky

That yew is a genuine two-toner! This fall, I did over 180 forks, and only had a few two-tones emerge.

Joe


----------



## Winnie

I can't enter but I love bark-ons so I'll be doing one or two just for fun. 
This is one of those times that less is best. I decided to leave the slightly fire/darkened bark in place and simply sanded the ends smooth down to 1000 grit. Finished off with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## 31610

So question guys do u put finish on the bark does it soak in ? Just asking for a friend;-)


----------



## shackbully

Wife came in with this fork, said she wanted to help. I said wow, that's a peach, hon.

operator error attaching pic


----------



## Frisky

Winnie- That's my kind of natural, lol! Nice and ratty, with a neat slope to an interesting base!

Port boy- Boiled linseed oil soaks in but not entirely on smooth bark like buckthorn or smooth sumac. I usually have a little on the surface that doesn't soak in well, especially with the second coat. After about an hour, I just give it a light wipe with a rag.


----------



## 31610

Thanks Frisky I have never left any bark on before see how this pans out . Cheers


----------



## flipgun

shackbully said:


> Wife came in with this fork, said she wanted to help. I said wow, that's a peach, hon.
> 
> operator error attaching pic


If the wood is sound I can show her how to make a shooter that would knock a pit bull on its butt.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Thanks for the comments guys I appreciate it ????


----------



## Tag

Welcome Shackbully That’s really nice of your wife


----------



## Winnie

Shackbully, You already have an advantage over me. A wife looking for forks. Wow, you married well!
Of course, fifty years ago I had a girlfriend who would walk through cover trying to flush game... Interesting, the choices we make.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice looking natty Winnie, that heartwood end grain on the handle is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> So question guys do u put finish on the bark does it soak in ? Just asking for a friend;-)


PB....

Try cutting with turpentine. I suppose you could thin it with other things tho I haven't tried. I'm guessing that charcoal lighter fluid would work. You want it thin so it will soak way in before it hardens.


----------



## SJAaz

Ok guys...I'm coming down to the short strokes!

I put the first coat of finish on. Gotta braid a wrist strap and add some bling. Then comes the bad part...shooting photos.


----------



## shackbully

flipgun said:


> shackbully said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife came in with this fork, said she wanted to help. I said wow, that's a peach, hon.
> 
> operator error attaching pic
> 
> 
> 
> If the wood is sound I can show her how to make a shooter that would knock a pit bull on its butt.
Click to expand...

Thanks flipgun, its rotten, think she stopped the dog from chewing it up and realized it was a fork.


----------



## shackbully

Winnie said:


> Shackbully, You already have an advantage over me. A wife looking for forks. Wow, you married well!
> Of course, fifty years ago I had a girlfriend who would walk through cover trying to flush game... Interesting, the choices we make.


Really nice natty, Winnie. Like that narly look. Need to expand my huntin. Yes, interesting choices.


----------



## shackbully

Tag said:


> Welcome Shackbully That's really nice of your wife


Thanks Tag. She tries, just needs a little more info on what to look for.


----------



## Quercusuber

Winnie said:


> I can't enter but I love bark-ons so I'll be doing one or two just for fun.
> This is one of those times that less is best. I decided to leave the slightly fire/darkened bark in place and simply sanded the ends smooth down to 1000 grit. Finished off with boiled linseed oil.


Simply AWESOME!!!

Gotta be one of the most "natural" naturals I've ever seen!!

Nice touch in sanding the ends, which shows some craftsmanship and enhances the wood's beauty!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Winnie

There have been a couple of references made to “shooting pics” and I just wanted to make certain everyone knew that they are not necessary. All that is required is to shoot your no-bark entry one time and also take one photo each of it banded and un-banded.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Picture in the sun so you see how red the bark is and the other is a walnut natural bark off.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Okay [mention]bigdh2000 [/mention] you ran your big mouth talking so much trash I just couldn't NOT come up with an entry, lol 

I got enough work done today on my 9 trades owed, that I started a nice un for this here bark on contest, and it's coming big fella, you just sit back, hold your breath, and wait for it....I promise, it's coming.....are you holding your breath and waiting yet ? 

The first coat of finish went on today, two more to go, then bands, and then I'll show you....but you gotta wait for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

Folks, don't worry about entering this contest early as you CAN'T LOSE! You end up with a slingshot you really like! I'm not bragging up my entry, but it's now my favorite slingshot! If not for this contest, I wouldn't have made it. I put it on Facebook, and another of my nephews saw it and wants it, but he might forget about it by the time he comes around, lol!

Joe


----------



## flipgun

If this runs to the end of the month, I might come up with something. :yeahright: It probably won't be very good though and you guy's will all laugh at me :lol: and I will cry. :bawling:


----------



## Frisky

flipgun- it can't be as bad as my trap carvings, lol! Go ahead and make something! It'll probably be great! It's hard to mess up a natural, as more ragged they look, the better!

Joe


----------



## Winnie

SLING-N-SHOT 
I don't know about Dan but I'm glad you've taken up the challenge. It's not easy for us to just sit back and hold our breath and simply wait without straining a bit though. 
I'm anxious to see what you come up with. You've got the eye for art.


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> So question guys do u put finish on the bark does it soak in ? Just asking for a friend;-)


i do,it ometimes takes an extra coat,depending on how dry/dense the bark is


----------



## skarrd

Winnie said:


> I can't enter but I love bark-ons so I'll be doing one or two just for fun.
> This is one of those times that less is best. I decided to leave the slightly fire/darkened bark in place and simply sanded the ends smooth down to 1000 grit. Finished off with boiled linseed oil.


Thats a wicked looking natty! glad your not competeing,lol. nice work on that Winnie!


----------



## skarrd

slingshot_toddly said:


> Picture in the sun so you see how red the bark is and the other is a walnut natural bark off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Beautys,both of them


----------



## slingshot_toddly

skarrd said:


> slingshot_toddly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture in the sun so you see how red the bark is and the other is a walnut natural bark off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Beautys,both of them
Click to expand...

Thanks you. This was a fun project and even better to shoot.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

great entries one and all. still need to find my own natty to enter. good reason to dig out my carving knives.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So question guys do u put finish on the bark does it soak in ? Just asking for a friend;-)
> 
> 
> 
> i do,it ometimes takes an extra coat,depending on how dry/dense the bark is
Click to expand...

I do to [mention]Port boy [/mention] but usually my first coat is CA glue as I feel that helps bond the bark to the wood some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Catapults and Carving said:


> Hello everyone, this is my entry, made from yew only had my knife still and some sandpaper been shot but I can find a way to do a vid if required.


Hey C&C, that's a dandy right there! I had something like that in mind but knew I couldn't pull it off. 
Well done my friend!!


----------



## SJAaz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Okay [mention]bigdh2000 [/mention] you ran your big mouth talking so much trash I just couldn't NOT come up with an entry, lol
> 
> I got enough work done today on my 9 trades owed, that I started a nice un for this here bark on contest, and it's coming big fella, you just sit back, hold your breath, and wait for it....I promise, it's coming.....are you holding your breath and waiting yet ?
> 
> The first coat of finish went on today, two more to go, then bands, and then I'll show you....but you gotta wait for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You tell 'em Mr. Allen! That big guy is all boots and hat and no cows!


----------



## SJAaz

Boy, there is some nice stuff entered already and the big guns usually enter late, so this is going to be great!

I'm going to put my third coat of finish on today. Still have to do the band and lanyard stuff. Thought I'd try finishing first then doing the final cutting and fitting. May have painted myself into a corner. But hey, I'm ahead of you guys because I'm by far the prettiest!


----------



## Nattycattys

Hya guys im a new member from the UK this is my Hawthorn natural with bark on whats the rules and is there anything else I need to do









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Nattycattys said:


> Hya guys im a new member from the UK this is my Hawthorn natural with bark on whats the rules and is there anything else I need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Welcome and glad you could make it. Nice natty!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Nattycattys,

That piece of Hawthorn is gorgeous! I really like what you have done. Nicely conceived.

With the banded/un-banded photos completed you need only shoot it once and you are fully entered. Good job!


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to seeing your entry Flipgun


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay [mention]bigdh2000 [/mention] you ran your big mouth talking so much trash I just couldn't NOT come up with an entry, lol
> 
> I got enough work done today on my 9 trades owed, that I started a nice un for this here bark on contest, and it's coming big fella, you just sit back, hold your breath, and wait for it....I promise, it's coming.....are you holding your breath and waiting yet ?
> 
> The first coat of finish went on today, two more to go, then bands, and then I'll show you....but you gotta wait for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You tell 'em Mr. Allen! That big guy is all boots and hat and no cows!
Click to expand...

And don't forget, plenty of Bull, lol....we love you though Dan. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.

Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.


























































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That rad natural!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

That's a beauty! I love the sheen of the light areas and the turquoise! Plus it has your style written all over it! Excellent!

Joe


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Thanks guys [mention]Slingshot todly [/mention] [mention]Frisky [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

SLING-N-SHOT, That is beautiful! Size, shape, use of bark and finish all work together. Really nicely done. The bar is rising.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> SLING-N-SHOT, That is beautiful! Size, shape, use of bark and finish all work together. Really nicely done. The bar is rising.


Tks Winnie, hope it's up to [mention]bigdh2000 [/mention] standards so he'll get off my back now, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

flipgun- Last night, I couldn't resist and exposed the hidden tiger eye on the back side of my slingshot. The center of the eye turned out to be chocolate brown, lol! Now the back isn't so boring, so I can call it completed.

Joe


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Frisky said:


> flipgun- Last night, I couldn't resist and exposed the hidden tiger eye on the back side of my slingshot. The center of the eye turned out to be chocolate brown, lol! Now the back isn't so boring, so I can call it completed.
> 
> Joe


Very cool looking natty!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful, I like it!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

Thanks Toddly! It had an orange eye poking out from the bark, but when I exposed it and touched it up with linseed oil, it turned chocolate brown. I had to do something about the eye under the bark or I'd always be wondering about it, lol! This spring, I'm going to visit the huge smooth sumac patch at my brother's place and get some beautiful forks. My intent was to do them up with the bark removed. Now, I like them with some bark left in place, so I'm going to do them both ways. I'll have over 200 naturals, by spring, as I'm starting an archery business, and I plan to promote slingshots as a way to train for archery, especially after injury. I've been sending people over to our sponsors, to look at what they sell, as there's a lot of interest until the moderator closed the posts. They call slingshots off-topic. Heck, I got back into slingshots, when I used my old Wrist Rocket to try to spook a buck back toward me while out bowhunting! Nothing off-topic about them!

Joe


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Frisky said:


> flipgun- Last night, I couldn't resist and exposed the hidden tiger eye on the back side of my slingshot. The center of the eye turned out to be chocolate brown, lol! Now the back isn't so boring, so I can call it completed.
> 
> Joe


very cool Joe, good call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Frisky said:


> Thanks Toddly! It had an orange eye poking out from the bark, but when I exposed it and touched it up with linseed oil, it turned chocolate brown. I had to do something about the eye under the bark or I'd always be wondering about it, lol! This spring, I'm going to visit the huge smooth sumac patch at my brother's place and get some beautiful forks. My intent was to do them up with the bark removed. Now, I like them with some bark left in place, so I'm going to do them both ways. I'll have over 200 naturals, by spring, as I'm starting an archery business, and I plan to promote slingshots as a way to train for archery, especially after injury. I've been sending people over to our sponsors, to look at what they sell, as there's a lot of interest until the moderator closed the posts. They call slingshots off-topic. Heck, I got back into slingshots, when I used my old Wrist Rocket to try to spook a buck back toward me while out bowhunting! Nothing off-topic about them!
> 
> Joe


Wish I could find some of that sumac.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost looks like crepe myrtle but just a guess from few I have from a friend.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

Toddly- When spring comes I can get you some. For now, I'm staying away from the post office due to out of control covid here. I also have to get my car fixed to go get the sumac, lol! If you're in the lower 48 states, you might have some near you. Look for skinny, dark burgundy red stalks, growing close together, with cone-shaped droops of brown seeds, hanging down from the top of the stalks. The droops are around 4 to 6 inches long and 3 inches wide, so you can see them from a distance in winter. It's often found in waste areas, such as around railroad tracks. Brushy areas around tracks are the best places to look. It's brittle, garbage wood, but the forks are strong and super light in weight! Without the bark, they average 1 oz in weight. In a little patch, I found one thick stalk and just weighed it at 2.6oz., with bands. That's, by far, the heaviest sumac fork I've found. It's shown here. Now, staghorn sumac is a heavier wood but is similar.

Joe


----------



## Tobor8Man

Some fantastic entries here!


----------



## Tobor8Man

OK fellow slingshot shooters, here is my entry. This started a piece of weathered scrub oak. If you look closely, you can (hopefully) see two areas of bark that I managed to preserve, one on the grip and one on one of the forks (photos 2 and 3). The difficult part was preserving the bark! I was concerned that I might have to resort to Drew's mulch and glue method.

Stabilized part of the frame w/ wood putty. Minimal shaping of the fork ends. Not too much sanding (I wanted to preserve its rugged good looks). Took some practice shots (photos 1 and 2) before applying linseed oil (photo 3). As always, shot w/ my wrist sling.

This is my second natural fork. They are fun and addictive.

Thanks for looking and thanks again for the great contest. Good luck to all participants.


----------



## Frisky

Tobor- That's a true, bark-on natty! I like the blue bands too! I affectionately call sligshots like your entry ratty nattys.

Joe


----------



## Tobor8Man

Frisky said:


> Tobor- That's a true, bark-on natty! I like the blue bands too! I affectionately call sligshots like your entry ratty nattys.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Frisky! Borrowing from your posts on another forum, I consider weathered scrub oak natties to be the "holy grail" of natural forks.

Interestingly, as rough looking as it it - it shoots just as well as my other slingshots.


----------



## Nattycattys

Hi thank you, ok I will get a video today 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

Tobor- I think naturals shoot better than modern designs. The wooden frame seems to deaden noise and produce a more pleasant to shoot slingshot. Plus, they look better! Plus, you can cut one with wide forks and add a little fork length and never worry about fork hits again!

Joe


----------



## skarrd

Nattycattys said:


> Hya guys im a new member from the UK this is my Hawthorn natural with bark on whats the rules and is there anything else I need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Very nice.Welcome to the party


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang!!! thats a Beauty,looks alittle like crepe myrtle,CP has some very symetrical forks


----------



## skarrd

Tobor8Man said:


> OK fellow slingshot shooters, here is my entry. This started a piece of weathered scrub oak. If you look closely, you can (hopefully) see two areas of bark that I managed to preserve, one on the grip and one on one of the forks (photos 2 and 3). The difficult part was preserving the bark! I was concerned that I might have to resort to Drew's mulch and glue method.
> 
> Stabilized part of the frame w/ wood putty. Minimal shaping of the fork ends. Not too much sanding (I wanted to preserve its rugged good looks). Took some practice shots (photos 1 and 2) before applying linseed oil (photo 3). As always, shot w/ my wrist sling.
> 
> This is my second natural fork. They are fun and addictive.
> 
> Thanks for looking and thanks again for the great contest. Good luck to all participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bark On 001.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bark On 002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bark on 003.jpg


Oh Man that is an true old schooler there,Love it!


----------



## 31610

Ok off to a good start ! Frame feels good just need finish


----------



## SJAaz

Darrell...Man you aint messing around! That is a well done nattie. The finish is spectacular!


----------



## Tag

I knew you all would come up with some fantastic bark on natties, And you sure have


----------



## Nattycattys

Frisky said:


> Tobor- I think naturals shoot better than modern designs. The wooden frame seems to deaden noise and produce a more pleasant to shoot slingshot. Plus, they look better! Plus, you can cut one with wide forks and add a little fork length and never worry about fork hits again!
> 
> Joe


I just love a natural catapult you can make any modern design out of a natural fork that I think is even cooler but whats crazy is I paid £225 for a custom and a simple natty I just de barked and sanded literally just a natural fork and I love to shoot it this is it









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Port boy,

I'm really liking what you've done. The bark side has a deer antler look to it. Turn it over and you have an altogether different slingshot. Convertible. Cool.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Thanks for



Frisky said:


> Tobor- I think naturals shoot better than modern designs. The wooden frame seems to deaden noise and produce a more pleasant to shoot slingshot. Plus, they look better! Plus, you can cut one with wide forks and add a little fork length and never worry about fork hits again!
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the encouragement Frisky. With a rasp file you can sculpt the grip to fit your hand. My natties (all 2 of them) are smooth shooting and capable of the same accuracy as my production slingshots (with the exception of my Jack Koehler (RIP) King Cat - which is like an Olympic target rifle). No need to worry about fork fits on on my "ratty-natty." A fork hit would just add to its rugged good looks.


----------



## hoggy

Going on a natty fork hunt shortly. I hope i'm not too late.


----------



## bigdh2000

About time y'all stop squawking like hens and created some right fine bark on natties. I was about to tell Tag and Winnie to send me the prize and save everyone the pain. Now we have a competition going. If those two don't lose sleep over trying to decide who won, we all failed.

Nice work all. Especially like that silver and gray sheen, Darrell.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> Port boy,
> 
> I'm really liking what you've done. The bark side has a deer antler look to it. Turn it over and you have an altogether different slingshot. Convertible. Cool.


Agreed [mention]Port boy [/mention] the one side looks like Gator hide, cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bigdh2000 said:


> About time y'all stop squawking like hens and created some right fine bark on natties. I was about to tell Tag and Winnie to send me the prize and save everyone the pain. Now we have a competition going. If those two don't lose sleep over trying to decide who won, we all failed.
> 
> Nice work all. Especially like that silver and gray sheen, Darrell.


LOL, tks Dan.....would love to know what kind of tree it was....I'll post a pic of the bark layer and see if anyone knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

here's my entry, hoggy wild. it's here, it's here, let the pigeons loose, ha, i kill me.


----------



## Frisky

Dan- How do you know there's a prize? Never assume anything, lol! That said, we all have our prize, as we're making it! That's the main thing I like about this contest. Not only do we get to see some neat slingshots, we get to make a person favorite! I would have never made my slingshot, if not for this contest. So folks, cut a fork and enter! I'll give you a hint at what would be a fantastic bark-on natty. Look for shaggy bark. Riverbank grape would be fabulous. I'm making a few 6 foot snake bow and slingshot racks out of the stuff!

Joe


----------



## Stankard757

I hear a lot of smack but not a lot of bark

Get ready its coming!!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> I hear a lot of smack but not a lot of bark
> 
> Get ready its coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Whoa, what is the zombie green spot on it ? That's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

There is always a prize...possibly from the BIGDH2000 Shop...

Start cutting and sanding!


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of smack but not a lot of bark
> 
> Get ready its coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, what is the zombie green spot on it ? That's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey you got your Turquoise I like my fine green craft sand and CA

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

bigdh2000 said:


> There is always a prize...possibly from the BIGDH2000 Shop...
> 
> Start cutting and sanding!


When I win, I will take a couple of jars of jelly instead. :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of smack but not a lot of bark
> 
> Get ready its coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, what is the zombie green spot on it ? That's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you got your Turquoise I like my fine green craft sand and CA
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

anything toxic green is ok with me

I like it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

bigdh2000 said:


> There is always a prize...possibly from the BIGDH2000 Shop...
> 
> Start cutting and sanding!


You have my address...


----------



## flipgun

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always a prize...possibly from the BIGDH2000 Shop...
> 
> Start cutting and sanding!
> 
> 
> 
> You have my address...
Click to expand...

Won't need it.


----------



## 31610

Winnie said:


> Port boy,
> 
> I'm really liking what you've done. The bark side has a deer antler look to it. Turn it over and you have an altogether different slingshot. Convertible. Cool.





SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy,I'm really liking what you've done. The bark side has a deer antler look to it. Turn it over and you have an altogether different slingshot. Convertible. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed [mention]Port boy [/mention] the one side looks like Gator hide, cool Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 thanks guys the wood is mountain ash . The fork has bin inside a good two years and the bark is holding on well .


----------



## Tag

Wow you all are making Winnie and my decision tough


----------



## SJAaz

All right!! You guys are cooking now. I'm am liking all of the entries, it gets me motivated to get in there and join the contest. I have been concentrating my efforts on a 68 chevy short bed pickup. Putting a LT1 fuel injected engine in it and the damn#* thing is giving me fits. When I'm not tinkering with it, I'm thinking about it. This contest has given a reason to do something that I really should be doing more of. Thanks to all of you for that.

By the way, got the finish on my entry and have to do a little here and there. I'll post some photos in a day or two. Gotta band it, shoot it and show it off! Hope BigDan likes it or he might not send me my prize. :ups:


----------



## Stankard757

So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot".. 
























But wait theres more..








And she's a shooter..








Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB









Stay safe and have a blast

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Very impressed with everyone's efforts.

Here's a tip to help with the tedium of sanding - inspired by The Karate Kid (the original of course and def. not the sequels or any of the spin-offs) visualize Mr. Miyagi and Daniel San while you chant "bark on - bark off."

Best wishes to all contestants.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Stankard757 said:


> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Wow that is so cool.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

slingshot_toddly said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is so cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Man

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

slingshot_toddly, Well done! I like that deep textured bark. Your green accent sets off the bark too. I’ll have to remember that. It says that the bark is left on as part of the whole.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> All right!! You guys are cooking now. I'm am liking all of the entries, it gets me motivated to get in there and join the contest. I have been concentrating my efforts on a 68 chevy short bed pickup. Putting a LT1 fuel injected engine in it and the ****#* thing is giving me fits. When I'm not tinkering with it, I'm thinking about it. This contest has given a reason to do something that I really should be doing more of. Thanks to all of you for that.
> By the way, got the finish on my entry and have to do a little here and there. I'll post some photos in a day or two. Gotta band it, shoot it and show it off! Hope BigDan likes it or he might not send me my prize. :ups:


Love those old Chevy trucks.....really miss my 65 step side with 327 and three on the tree....many good miles and memories in that thing....can't wait to see your entry Steve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Love it Mike, and ooh la la the curves on her !

I gotta get me some of that Zombie dust, er sand.....where'd you get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> slingshot_toddly, Well done! I like that deep textured bark. Your green accent sets off the bark too. I'll have to remember that. It says that the bark is left on as part of the whole.


Winnie, that one was actually Mike's [mention]Stankard757 [/mention] entry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forksville

Man, I am working on one, the FIRST one I have ever made. Looking at some of the work you folks put out...... you may want to put your sunglasses on when I post photos of mine. Yikes!

Craig


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Mike, and ooh la la the curves on her !
> 
> I gotta get me some of that Zombie dust, er sand.....where'd you get it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thanks Darrell. I got that from Michaels just colored craft sand Amazon has it also 
Mike

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Mike, What I said to slingshot _toddly is for you:

"Well done! I like that deep textured bark. Your green accent sets off the bark too. I'll have to remember that. It says that the bark is left on as part of the whole."
I really do like that accent idea.

SLING-SHOT, thanks for the heads/up.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tobor8Man said:


> Very impressed with everyone's efforts.
> 
> Here's a tip to help with the tedium of sanding - inspired by The Karate Kid (the original of course and def. not the sequels or any of the spin-offs) visualize Mr. Miyagi and Daniel San while you chant "bark on - bark off."
> 
> Best wishes to all contestants.


Like- ruff ruff


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Winnie said:


> Mike, What I said to slingshot _toddly is for you:
> 
> "Well done! I like that deep textured bark. Your green accent sets off the bark too. I'll have to remember that. It says that the bark is left on as part of the whole."
> I really do like that accent idea.
> 
> SLING-SHOT, thanks for the heads/up.


I would love the credit for it lol it is a cool natty.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

So how long will the bark stay on the natty . I reading and a guy said if u cut the wood in the fall the bark is tighter than the spring ? . Does anyone have a bark on natty for long time that the bark is still hanging on


----------



## skarrd

Stankard757 said:


> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Man! Thats a good looking fork,really diggin the toxic green addition,Awesome job!


----------



## Winnie

Port boy, 
Yes, I have had bark stay on for years and is still on. 
Cutting forks in the Fall is best precisely because the bark hugs tighter to the wood.


----------



## Stankard757

skarrd said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is my entry. Y'all wanted bark on I give y'all BARK ON. My wife has name this one "Elephant foot"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait theres more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's a shooter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melts in the hand! Banded full BF with .5 BSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and have a blast
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Man! Thats a good looking fork,really diggin the toxic green addition,Awesome job!
Click to expand...

Thanks, skarrd. The bark darkening as much as it did was a pleasant surprise

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Winnie said:


> Mike, What I said to slingshot _toddly is for you:
> 
> "Well done! I like that deep textured bark. Your green accent sets off the bark too. I'll have to remember that. It says that the bark is left on as part of the whole."
> I really do like that accent idea.
> 
> SLING-SHOT, thanks for the heads/up.


Thanks. No problem, Winnie. Gets confusing keeping it all straight

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well it’s close things a beast but feels ok . Definitely a work horse haha . I am very curious how it’s going to shoot I like low forks so time will tell


----------



## Catapults and Carving

I like that PB! Grain adds a funky pattern ????


----------



## 31610

Catapults and Carving said:


> I like that PB! Grain adds a funky pattern


ya the stain really brought out some life eh ;-) I have get me another fork from this mountain ash try a board cut only thing is most times there planted on peoples front lawns haha . Maybe I can find someone trimming there's


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job PB. I hope it shoots well for you. Looks like it will.


----------



## Stankard757

Cool! That grain is popping. Looks like its gonna be a handful of fun

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Thanks fellas I will see if I can get it dressed up tomorrow morning and get a few shots off


----------



## SJAaz

I worked on mine today trying to finish it. Made a tactical blunder with one tip. So I spent so time re-sanding and finishing. Aint that the way it goes? Come down to the wire then step on your crank ! :slap: Oh well, I'm still in the running. One leg is a little skinned up, but I'm still on my feet.

Got some real leather, going to try to braid a nice wrist strap tonight.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> Cool! That grain is popping. Looks like its gonna be a handful of fun
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with Mike on this one Jasón[mention]Port boy [/mention] that grain is popping brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Wanted to share some forks I found today while out with family today.






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Nice fork PB,and the grain is wicked lookin!


----------



## flipgun

Yep. Getting really discouraged. :shocked:


----------



## 31610

Alright calling it done banded with some heavy latex from IBOJOE firing.5 steel . Was a few minutes to get the ammo size and aiming point figured out but once I got it this little 222ml cold shot was done like dinner. Not sure about a vid we have a polar vortex moving in and it’s not that I care about the cold it’s just cell phone dies fast that’s my story and sticking to it haha . Guys wish my country got sun but it doesn’t in January so dark pics r what I have . Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Island made

That's a sweet frame Jason! I think that thing will handle anything you put through it!

Awesome builds all around guys! This has been an awesome thread to follow.


----------



## Island made

Alright...here's my humble entry guys. I think this one looks like a woman who don't know how to dress....but I'm not use to this bark on thing lol.

The fork is from a box elder tree that came down on my property during Dorian, the "handle" portion was busted up, so I cut it off and added a spalted Yew butt that came from the yew tree in treemans back yard. The tips are walnut that also came from Chris.

For a finish it's got 2 coats of CA to keep the bark all intact, that got sanded back and then 3 coats of clear were applied. Then those were sanded and buffed to a shine, so it's smooth as glass over the entire frame.

And for bands...linatex with a hand cut leather pouch to keep the old school vibe going. Thanks for looking friends and thanks to Winnie and Tag for hosting this challenge.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Island Made - that is one good looking fork!


----------



## 31610

Well she is a hot little number Shane exactly how the foxes dress in Ontario. Looks like a sweet shooter man I don’t know how u guys do the puzzle piece frames . That a high end natty sir hats off to ya great build


----------



## Island made

Tobor8Man said:


> Island Made - that is one good looking fork!


Thanks buddy! Appreciate it.


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Well she is a hot little number Shane exactly how the foxes dress in Ontario. Looks like a sweet shooter man I don't know how u guys do the puzzle piece frames . That a high end natty sir hats off to ya great build


Hahahah we got a few of them on the island as well

Thanks pal! It holds nice and shoots well. There's something about naturals that just hold so well.


----------



## SJAaz

Jason.. Shane... S-Toddly. Those are nice frames. Good work all.!


----------



## Island made

Few shots...mostly misses


----------



## 31610

Nice vid Shane  u can tell the pup is a hunter gets excited when the shooting starts !


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> Jason.. Shane... S-Toddly. Those are nice frames. Good work all.!


thanks much appreciated. I am pretty excited to see your creation. Get it going fella


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> Alright...here's my humble entry guys. I think this one looks like a woman who don't know how to dress....but I'm not use to this bark on thing lol.
> The fork is from a box elder tree that came down on my property during Dorian, the "handle" portion was busted up, so I cut it off and added a spalted Yew butt that came from the yew tree in treemans back yard. The tips are walnut that also came from Chris.
> For a finish it's got 2 coats of CA to keep the bark all intact, that got sanded back and then 3 coats of clear were applied. Then those were sanded and buffed to a shine, so it's smooth as glass over the entire frame.
> And for bands...linatex with a hand cut leather pouch to keep the old school vibe going. Thanks for looking friends and thanks to Winnie and Tag for hosting this challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 401B5B45-6310-48F5-88C6-7439B3D0FA6A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1EDF7CEC-0AEA-4AF3-B7FE-7F9033EEDD25.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1BFBA7FA-FA1E-49A7-9D09-813109552F01.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9845F900-FF68-432F-8755-F9D266484235.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1EB08B-EF77-4B10-8C0F-B05F3624FBA2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6E822EE3-FB9C-4507-9DAF-7F3FF10E1AFD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04D69CD5-491E-4E6A-8174-4FBD8757C068.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A108A4C-38A1-4737-A7CE-2DED79573B3E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF165E0C-5075-40F9-93A1-89764ABFDFB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4DF0BAE3-EC41-425B-ACAF-BE8086C7CA40.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66EB94D4-9FA6-4DC1-B09A-BC3249CC88DD.jpeg


Nice one buddy! I kinda like the way she dresses.


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Well it's close things a beast but feels ok . Definitely a work horse haha . I am very curious how it's going to shoot I like low forks so time will tell


Very nice PB! Kinda like a Jeckle and Hyde.


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Island made said:


> Alright...here's my humble entry guys. I think this one looks like a woman who don't know how to dress....but I'm not use to this bark on thing lol.
> 
> The fork is from a box elder tree that came down on my property during Dorian, the "handle" portion was busted up, so I cut it off and added a spalted Yew butt that came from the yew tree in treemans back yard. The tips are walnut that also came from Chris.
> 
> For a finish it's got 2 coats of CA to keep the bark all intact, that got sanded back and then 3 coats of clear were applied. Then those were sanded and buffed to a shine, so it's smooth as glass over the entire frame.
> 
> And for bands...linatex with a hand cut leather pouch to keep the old school vibe going. Thanks for looking friends and thanks to Winnie and Tag for hosting this challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 401B5B45-6310-48F5-88C6-7439B3D0FA6A.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1EDF7CEC-0AEA-4AF3-B7FE-7F9033EEDD25.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1BFBA7FA-FA1E-49A7-9D09-813109552F01.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9845F900-FF68-432F-8755-F9D266484235.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8C1EB08B-EF77-4B10-8C0F-B05F3624FBA2.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6E822EE3-FB9C-4507-9DAF-7F3FF10E1AFD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04D69CD5-491E-4E6A-8174-4FBD8757C068.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A108A4C-38A1-4737-A7CE-2DED79573B3E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF165E0C-5075-40F9-93A1-89764ABFDFB1.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4DF0BAE3-EC41-425B-ACAF-BE8086C7CA40.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66EB94D4-9FA6-4DC1-B09A-BC3249CC88DD.jpeg


Stunning natural.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Alright calling it done banded with some heavy latex from IBOJOE firing.5 steel . Was a few minutes to get the ammo size and aiming point figured out but once I got it this little 222ml cold shot was done like dinner. Not sure about a vid we have a polar vortex moving in and it's not that I care about the cold it's just cell phone dies fast that's my story and sticking to it haha . Guys wish my country got sun but it doesn't in January so dark pics r what I have . Thanks for looking guys


That's awesome Jasón, love it brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky

Island made- I love boxelder, and it's light weight too! Really a nice one!

Joe


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Holy crap [mention]Island made [/mention] Shane, humble entry my arse !

Dang son, that is a proper bark on natty......and Charlie is so adorable and getting big.
You need to post pics of her more often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Good lookin' work Shane! Everyone has been knockin' 'em right out of the park. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forksville

Man, there are some good looking slingshots going on here.

Craig


----------



## Reed Lukens

Those are all sweet looking frames guys, great job


----------



## bingo

Some crackers here guys 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Port boy
That is.a wonderful piece of wood and the bark really does look like antler. Really beautiful and really well done.


----------



## Winnie

Island Made,

Your natural is taking it to a new level! It's amazing how you have worked the bark to be such a big part of the design. Really nicely thought out and a gorgeous piece of wood.

The bar keeps being raised!


----------



## 31610

Wow I finally had a chance to surf the whole thread and there’s some sweet frames made guys hats off to ya all ! I am also sure more to come in next few days . Cool thing I am seeing with a natty is there’s one for everyone all different. Just do your thing and have fun . Cool idea fellas fun post ;-)


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Holy crap [mention]Island made [/mention] Shane, humble entry my arse !
> Dang son, that is a proper bark on natty......and Charlie is so adorable and getting big.
> You need to post pics of her more often
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell! Means a lot coming from yourself. I'll get some pics posted of her she's a good dog, still hyper as you can see....but she will listen....some of the time.


----------



## Island made

Winnie said:


> Island Made,
> Your natural is taking it to a new level! It's amazing how you have worked the bark to be such a big part of the design. Really nicely thought out and a gorgeous piece of wood.
> The bar keeps being raised!


Thank you Winnie! Your far to kind, but I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Island made

Thank you everyone for all the kind words. It was a fun one to build and this had been an awesome thread to follow. The nicest people in the world are here on this forum.

You all have a great day! It's Friday!!


----------



## Quercusuber

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, what a BEAUTY!!!

Love the design and the perpendicular fork tips!!

A perfect example of a bark-on natural!!

By the way, GLAD to hear that you've been in good health!! :wave:

Keep 'em coming!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## 31610

Hey guys this is not an entry!!! I did this one from same tree as my big one mountain ash . I was in a mall parking lot waiting for the wife this fork kept looking at me . Well one thing lead to another she was to long I got my saw out and cut it down . Is that wrong I just could not help myself. For a right hand hold it just melts into your hand haha . Maybe bin wrong but sure feels right ;-)


----------



## bigdh2000

...now we have us a competition.


----------



## 31610

bigdh2000 said:


> ...now we have us a competition.


 almost but we have not seen what Q is bringing to the table ! The wizard of the bark on natty;-)


----------



## 31610

Or Drew


----------



## bingo

Nice Jason 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Well guys...Here it is the 22nd and I'm still chugging along. Ordered some stuff for the project and it never came and never came. Finally got it early yesterday and it was not what I ordered. Wrong!! I went back and looked at my order, and they sent exactly what I ordered. It came from China by way of the Netherlands !!

When we build something, we have in mind an finished item that is just so. Then we run into a snag and adapt. Then we get the wrong material and we adapt. Then we can't find where we put the stuff that we put somewhere so we'd never forget where we put it. The finished product is seldom what we had in mind. But hey I aint complaining, been that way since I was a young fella. I'm getting down to the photos, wonder how I'll screw them up. :what:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Quercusuber said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, finished up my humble entry and just back up from the basement taking a few shots with it, shoots great.
> 
> Not sure what the wood is, just some mystery branch I cut somewhere that had interesting bark on it, kinda fuzzy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a BEAUTY!!!
> Love the design and the perpendicular fork tips!!
> A perfect example of a bark-on natural!!
> 
> By the way, GLAD to hear that you've been in good health!! :wave:
> Keep 'em coming!!!
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Tks so much Q, means a lot coming from a master builder such as yourself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Hey guys this is not an entry!!! I did this one from same tree as my big one mountain ash . I was in a mall parking lot waiting for the wife this fork kept looking at me . Well one thing lead to another she was to long I got my saw out and cut it down . Is that wrong I just could not help myself. For a right hand hold it just melts into your hand haha . Maybe bin wrong but sure feels right ;-)


Jason, that is beautiful brother ! 

I think that limb definitely needed pruning right where you trimmed her up, lol....not wrong at all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Got mine out of the BLO last night.


----------



## Quercusuber

Port boy said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...now we have us a competition.
> 
> 
> 
> almost but we have not seen what Q is bringing to the table ! The wizard of the bark on natty;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks sir, you're TOO KIND!!!! :wave:

But I'll have to skip this one. I got my hands full now with mostly shooting and since I "gave" an inspiration for this contest, I'm more than HAPPY with that!!

Besides, since we've entered again in lockdown, I've got back to work online and I'm still getting things ready. So, less time for carving and a bit more for shooting.

But there's some naturals on the way, mostly trades. I shall post them soon, I hope.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## SJAaz

Well, I got mine banded up last night. Today, I have a lot on my dance card, but I'll try to get out and shoot my entry. And get some photos. I think that I should make a trip south and have Darrell (sling-n-shot) take the pictures, I sure like his photos.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> Well, I got mine banded up last night. Today, I have a lot on my dance card, but I'll try to get out and shoot my entry. And get some photos. I think that I should make a trip south and have Darrell (sling-n-shot) take the pictures, I sure like his photos.


LOL, tks Steve, and I want to travel North and learn how Shane stages his photos as his always look great to me.

Get yours posted up brother, been itching to see it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Ok gang, heres my offering. Ya can't get more simple than this. Its a red maple peghead. it has a really great curve that lays right in your hand. I have it set up old skool with tabs and pseudo tapered office rubber. What a blast to shoot! It has no finish on it at all, but I put a single coat of lemon oil on just to condition the bark a bit. It has a wonderful feel to it straight off the tree. I hope you like it.


----------



## SJAaz

Nice Chris. Wish I'd have thought of tabs, I think they'd work better than what I came up with.


----------



## SJAaz

Ok this is the fork that I chose. It is chokecherry. Grows where it can find a little water in the upper tier of states.

I wanted to build a sling just exactly like we did in the late fifties. But I wanted it so I could shoot bands or tubes.


----------



## SJAaz

I ran into my first problem now. I wanted to build a nice sling of leather. We did have parachute cord that I know of and I didn't want to use boondoggle. Ordered some leather lacing,but when it came, it was not what I wanted . gimmick number one braid the wrist part out of the dark brown stuff and then braid the attaching strand out of the smaller stuff. Didn't work, the leather is round not flat and I couldn't it lie down flat. Gimmick no. two...Braid the whole strap out of the small stuff.


----------



## SJAaz

So I got the fork all shaped the way I wanted. Where big Dan left the bark on only where he touched it, I did the opposite I took the bark off.


----------



## SJAaz

View attachment 312034
View attachment 312036
View attachment 312038
View attachment 312038
here is a couple shots of it.

As you might can see, I made my holes on the forks to big. They were just right for 5mm SS black and I figured they were ok for tubes.

But when I got to the rubber bands. the holes would not grip the rubber tight enough to keep the match sticks located snugly. Gimmick no. whatever. Rooted around in my junk and found two brass threaded screws. Put the screw inside the rubber and pull the whole thing into the hole. Perfect!


----------



## SJAaz

oops


----------



## SJAaz

AS you can see the forks have a slight lean forward.














the second pix is sorta what I see when shooting.


----------



## SJAaz

I hope you can see this photo. I started with 1/4 inch. Boy was I rusty. Had a couple speed bumps right off the bat. I haven't shot in weeks

Life being the stern task master that she is.

I thought I'd try it with 3/8s. So I did on the second plate.

Later I got to wondering what that ammo would do to a can. The 1/4 inch would not penetrate, just dent it. Went to 3/8s and it would fold a can right over but wouldn't go through. Guess those rubber bands that we used to buy at the hardware store were as good as we thought they were. Then again, a small round rock don't weigh much.


----------



## skarrd

Lookin Good Brother,i remember those rubber bands,we come a long ways since then. Nice Job!


----------



## MIsling

Nice work all around guys!

I might try to get in on the fun, but I'm running out of time!


----------



## Stankard757

You got plenty of time  Grab a fork, throw some bands on it and take a pic

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

skarrd said:


> Lookin Good Brother,i remember those rubber bands,we come a long ways since then. Nice Job!


Thank you for looking. Is it raining over there in Texas?


----------



## Island made

Steve! That’s fantastic! Love it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Steve and Chris those both look great, love all the entries and best of luck to everyone.

These contests are great as they get the creative juices flowing and I love seeing what folks come up with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Island made said:


> Steve! That's fantastic! Love it.


Shane thank you very much. Not up to your level of work, but I enjoyed the trash talk and the contest. I think I'll make this sling my pigeon popper. The thing actually shoots straighter than I do.


----------



## Stankard757

Finished up this little one today. To bad I don't shoot RHH
























Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Steve and Chris those both look great, love all the entries and best of luck to everyone.
> 
> These contests are great as they get the creative juices flowing and I love seeing what folks come up with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Darrell. Kind of fun just getting in there and letting things where they will.


----------



## flipgun

SJAaz said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good Brother,i remember those rubber bands,we come a long ways since then. Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking. Is it raining over there in Texas?
> 
> Rainy with chance of severe storms and 60 degrees. Bleah!
Click to expand...


----------



## Winnie

Tree Man,
I'm loving the bark on that one. Sometimes doing as little as possible is the right call! Nice job. 
I tell people who only shoot "store bought" that an off angle natural shoots great too.


----------



## Winnie

SJAaz
It's hard to believe that slingshot came out of that fork. Really well conceived. I like the added touches and your modified band attachment. It looks like you're shooting great with it too!
Nice job!


----------



## Winnie

Stankard757
I think I see a piece of bark on there?
What is that wood? I'm guessing oak. Whatever it is I like the grain. 
Have you had a chance to band it up and shoot it yet?


----------



## Stankard757

No Sir. Lost the daylight

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands

SJAaz,

That's a very nice use of a "character" fork. I like it, the fine braided lanyard, use of office bands, creativity in the attachment and the very nice mural on the back wall of the yard. You have got to be an artist of some form...

-- ZippyBands


----------



## Tobor8Man

Inspired by everyone who submitted entries, I rethought my approach. The rules are silent on multiple entries. Depending on Winnie's mood, I am either submitting a second entry or withdrawing my first entry and submitting this one. I will comment on this frame in a separate post.


----------



## Tobor8Man

How I Built This (with Apologies to Guy Roz)

To start, I founded an imaginary slingshot company; "The Gentleman's Pocket Catapult Co., Ltd." After acquiring an abandoned factory (Keystone Watch Case Factory in Riverside, NJ) I retooled it for natural fork slingshots. I also had to start a slingshot machinist training program at a community college. Sourcing natural forks, pure rubber (our bands are made with a patented double vulcanized process) and calf skin all presented unique issues.

My slingshot comes with a manual and a certificate of authenticity.

After innumerable struggles and set-backs (I have a new-found respect for Pocket Predator and Simple-Shot) I managed to produce exactly one slingshot. Since this is my 3rd natural, I named it Model No. 3.

I personally test fired it (using a Stoeger target) before final sanding and finish. Eureka! It fits my hand, the bands line up, and is capable of accuracy. I find that it shoots better instinctively, which is the method described in the manual.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Winnie

Tobor8Man, Multiple entries are encouraged!

Classy - pairing it up with a color matching tin of caviar. Taking no chances!

I'm looking forward to seeing it banded up and hearing how it shoots.


----------



## flipgun

I've finished. I'm hoping for some sun tomorrow to take pic's and shoot.


----------



## skarrd

SJAaz said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin Good Brother,i remember those rubber bands,we come a long ways since then. Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking. Is it raining over there in Texas?
> 
> Yep,gloomy and raining
Click to expand...


----------



## hoggy

rounded the forktips & butt. may try to tab some single looped tubes.


----------



## SJAaz

Winnie Thanks for the chance to get involved in a fun thread. Zippy- I like your idea of using a different wrist strap. One strap fits all! Cool! Hoggy- Man that is a gnarly chunk of wood that you have there. Going to be a great looker when you get it finished!


----------



## Tag

There are some awesome entries Never feel like your entries are not equal to any of the others. I think that what draws me to Natty forks, each one has their own distinct beauty.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Tag said:


> There are some awesome entries Never feel like your entries are not equal to any of the others. I think that what draws me to Natty forks, each one has their own distinct beauty.


Thank you Tag and that you Winnie.


----------



## hoggy

winnie & tag, thanks for the opportunity. i'm going for gnarly, nasty natty. ha, i kill me.


----------



## hoggy

here it is, tabbed & loop tubed, my gnarly nasty natty. hey mo, well a nyuck, nyuck, nyuck, i think i took your title of ugliest sling, doing the hoggy shuffle.


----------



## SJAaz

Zippy, I have several replies to your kind comments, but for some reason the forum won't let me use the quote function. So I'll enter a new post.

First of all thanks for the kind critique. Everybody likes a pat on the back.

Second...yes I was an artist at one time. I got old and tired of the phoniness and bigotry and it kind of soured me. Anyway when my wife got so sick, I would wheel her bed over to a spot where there is two corner windows. She said not much fun, all I can see is a cinder block wall. So every morning I'd get up early to beat the heat and paint the desert and she'd watch me through the windows. That seemed to make her happy.

I've been offered as much as a 1,000 dollars to paint other peoples, but somehow it don't seem right. And I just can't get inspired.


----------



## bigdh2000

Port boy said:


> Or Drew


I have...


----------



## skarrd

banded and shot,the bands are PP pre cut tapers,that have been shortened twice [2 inches] from the pouch end-strong pull-started on the can with 3/8s steel,but was getting bad hand slap,so switched to 1/2 in glass marbles,no hand slap,can was massacreed! Hand is better but,,,,,lighter bands are on the agenda


----------



## Tree Man

Winnie said:


> Tree Man,
> I'm loving the bark on that one. Sometimes doing as little as possible is the right call! Nice job.
> I tell people who only shoot "store bought" that an off angle natural shoots great too.


You said it. I kept looking for something that would make it better. There wasn't much room for improvement, As you can see.


----------



## Winnie

Hoggy,
That's one symmetrical natural! Symmetrical and stout. Looking good - and gnarly.


----------



## Winnie

Skarrd,
That's a fine looking PFS. A great shape. A lot of power in a small package - and, given the number of rings on the base it's tough too.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Port boy said:


> Or Drew


I've seen Drew's entry!!


----------



## 31610

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Drew
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Drew's entry!!
> 
> hope so m8
Click to expand...


----------



## flipgun

I figure that Drew is going to push the envelope on, "Natural" and "Bark On". Which is good as it will me look a lil' less cra...erm..yeah...OK. :imslow:


----------



## Tag

All of these entries are awesome. They all bring out the natural beauty of the wood


----------



## hoggy

the ol' G&NN made 16 shot before the psuedo looped tube i tied shamed itself to the unforbidden kingdom.


----------



## Forksville

Well folks, here we go. My first slingshot ever....with a bit of a story behind it. I am going to call this slingshot "Heavensent"....for two reasons, it is made out of Tree of Heaven wood and i believe this site and I were brought together not by chance.

Almost a year ago now I was doing a walk/scouting hike on the ridge above my place. A small narrow trail that use to be an old power line was what I was following. This small to small medium size tree had uprooted and toppled across the trail on a 45 degree and was just being held up by another trees very small fork. Hmmm.

Maybe it's a guy thing, and I am sure some of you will relate. I was just in one of those moods that day, could have walked right under that tree and got to where I needed to be, but no.......that tree was coming down.

There was a branch on this tree just within my grasp, and I figured if I would grab that with my left hand I would maybe be able to get the tree down just a bit where I could tug it down.

I stretched up and grabbed the branch, gave a hefty tug on it, and crack!!!!! Next thing I knew I was laying flat on my back and I had such a searing pain in my left shoulder I knew I had screwed up majorly. My binoculars hanging from my neck suddenly became a nice place to rest my hurting arm.

So after I had healed up some, I hiked back up there to relive the whole "stupid moment" and brought that branch home with me to show my wife. From there it went in the cellar as I was going to use it for a bank fishing stick.

Fast forward to this winter, and I find myself getting some knee repair done on a torn meniscus (so much fun getting older). I am usually on an Archery website and was listening to a guy talk about slingshots and how they are similar to shooting a bow. Hmmm.

So I google slingshots and came across this site, how cool was that. And then I see this contest going on and thought why not.

This slingshot was built totally powerless as far as tools. And nothing was bought from a store to make it, all stuff I had laying around in the cellar.

So, fair warning......you may want to put a pair of sunglasses on prior to viewing these photos. Pretty it is not, but functional it is. And bottom line, it really gave me something to do while my knee is on the mend.

A big thank you to all who make this site happen!

This was the branch.


----------



## Forksville

Plenty big fork.....


----------



## Forksville

Working it down......


----------



## Forksville




----------



## Forksville




----------



## Forksville




----------



## Forksville




----------



## Forksville




----------



## Tobor8Man

Great story and great 1st slingshot. I doubt that I have to tell you how addictive building is. Lots of archery refugees here (including me). You look like you are shooting a bow in the photo.


----------



## skarrd

Awesome build!


----------



## Stankard757

Nice !

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Enjoyed experience of collecting the fork


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Awesome story and fork [mention]Forksville [/mention]

I have been there, done that on the torn meniscus....rehab is no fun, but a very NECESSARY evil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forksville

Thank you guys. It was really a fun experience. i learned a lot thru this, some what to do and some what not to do. I will apply that next time around.

I managed to find 3 steel bearings down in my cellar so had to go out and fire away.

I put a small black dot on a milk jug and sat it on an old weathered piece of 3-D deer target and then slid a rubber backed rug behind it to maybe give me a little more shooting time.

I stepped 10 good paces.


----------



## Forksville

I read where some of you guys sight down your top band and over the top fork, so I tried that and shot low two shots in a row. Luckily I managed to find both of the balls, which by the way, are 1/2" diameter and were weighing just over 140 grs.

The third shot glanced off the hindquarter and veered off to the right into the trees. Down to two now.

I had to regroup and give this some thought. I mean if I had my bow out here that jug would certainly not hold milk anymore and I shoot instinctive.......look at what I want to hit, draw my bow, hit anchor, pause, release and follow thru.

Fourth shot i did just that and managed to graze the jug and blow thru the rug.......impressive.










I went and found that ball and then proceeded to shoot that way the next two times........still shot low, but my line was there.

I was impressed that this steel was penetrating this target like it was. I mean they are in there.



















So thanks a lot for letting a new guy get involved and actually entering a contest.

Craig


----------



## Reed Lukens

Forksville said:


> Well folks, here we go. My first slingshot ever....with a bit of a story behind it. I am going to call this slingshot "Heavensent"....for two reasons, it is made out of Tree of Heaven wood and i believe this site and I were brought together not by chance.
> 
> Almost a year ago now I was doing a walk/scouting hike on the ridge above my place. A small narrow trail that use to be an old power line was what I was following. This small to small medium size tree had uprooted and toppled across the trail on a 45 degree and was just being held up by another trees very small fork. Hmmm.
> 
> Maybe it's a guy thing, and I am sure some of you will relate. I was just in one of those moods that day, could have walked right under that tree and got to where I needed to be, but no.......that tree was coming down.
> 
> There was a branch on this tree just within my grasp, and I figured if I would grab that with my left hand I would maybe be able to get the tree down just a bit where I could tug it down.
> 
> I stretched up and grabbed the branch, gave a hefty tug on it, and crack!!!!! Next thing I knew I was laying flat on my back and I had such a searing pain in my left shoulder I knew I had screwed up majorly. My binoculars hanging from my neck suddenly became a nice place to rest my hurting arm.
> 
> So after I had healed up some, I hiked back up there to relive the whole "stupid moment" and brought that branch home with me to show my wife. From there it went in the cellar as I was going to use it for a bank fishing stick.
> 
> Fast forward to this winter, and I find myself getting some knee repair done on a torn meniscus (so much fun getting older). I am usually on an Archery website and was listening to a guy talk about slingshots and how they are similar to shooting a bow. Hmmm.
> 
> So I google slingshots and came across this site, how cool was that. And then I see this contest going on and thought why not.
> 
> This slingshot was built totally powerless as far as tools. And nothing was bought from a store to make it, all stuff I had laying around in the cellar.
> 
> So, fair warning......you may want to put a pair of sunglasses on prior to viewing these photos. Pretty it is not, but functional it is. And bottom line, it really gave me something to do while my knee is on the mend.
> 
> A big thank you to all who make this site happen!
> 
> This was the branch.


I sure had fun living through your story, great job


----------



## flipgun

Alrighty then! Here is what no-one has been waiting for. As mentioned, kind of pushing, "Bark on natural."

After sorting through my stuff, I could not find a fork that I thought would do. But I found a taproot that I had salvaged from a construction site. For some reason I think that it is Beech. Anyway I had put it in the pile after getting it as it was too hard to work then. (6-7 years ago?) I was finally able to cut it and slit it . Therefore kind of shooting the natural part in the butt. However there is still bark on it, but bugs had been eating it up. I dug out the major bug tunnels and patched with chopsticks. Bamboo skewers and epoxy.

I ended up with 2 pieces and not knowing if(when) I was going to blow one up I made both with Frankenshooter templates.











































I banded them up;









...and shot some holes in some plates and killed a couple of cans.















I think I have everything covered. A couple of in hand shots.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Thanx for lookin"! I'll post a couple of build pics in another thread. :thumbsup:

Just realized that the first came out kind of like a Mule.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Holy moley Flipgun! Great builds! 
Great works by everyone!


----------



## Frisky

Flip- That's a neat little can cutter!

Joe


----------



## hoggy

Great entries brother & sister figers.


----------



## 31610

Well Flip them frames r hot to trot buddy ! Lots cool builds in this race haha so cool


----------



## Tag

Nice ones Flipgun


----------



## Tag

This bark on is lots of fun


----------



## SJAaz

Flip, those are some cool forks!! I think you're in the winning group of slings. Glad I'm not judging.


----------



## Stankard757

Stankard757 said:


> Finished up this little one today. To bad I don't shoot RHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


And shes a shooter!!









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Nice looking sling. Oak I'm guessing. Your a lefty shooter. I'm picturing in my mind how you could use a band slot so you could turn the fork over for shooting lefty better. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stankard757

SJAaz said:


> Nice looking sling. Oak I'm guessing. Your a lefty shooter. I'm picturing in my mind how you could use a band slot so you could turn the fork over for shooting lefty better.


Thanks man. I'm leaving this one a RHH just to dang comfortable to go cutting on her so I can shoot. Ill find her a new home

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Stankard757
A fine looking looking bark-on. Is that the natural bark or have you sanded it to look that way? I like the look. 
It looks comfortable to shoot too.


----------



## Winnie

THE END IS APPROACHING!

We've got about 2.5 days left until the end of the bark-on contest. I'm anxious to see what else is out there. What we've seen so far has been awesome!

I'm hoping to throw in a couple more slingshots myself before it's over.


----------



## Stankard757

Winnie said:


> Stankard757
> A fine looking looking bark-on. Is that the natural bark or have you sanded it to look that way? I like the look.
> It looks comfortable to shoot too.


Thank you. I had to sand this one the outer bark was to...flaky, loose. Left what I could.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Ok ok. Ive waited long enough to post my entry. I won't wait until the VERY last moment. So, here is me Bark ONLY shooter. I used a bit of birch bark I peeled off a dead tree in Connecticut last summer. I laminated the layers together with some white casting resin to fill in the gaps. I used Canopeners Tiny Turtle design. After shaping and sanding, the shooter got a good clear coat finish. Now, I dont shoot pfs particularly well, so instead of shooting steel, I spent a good deal of time shooting arrows with it.  Enjoy!!


----------



## flipgun

Very nice!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

So, I made another entry....  
Here I give you Cyborg. This is a maple fork. I broke the handle off. I then inset a curl of steel and poured a new handle with transparent red resin. I sanded away part of the forks and replaced that with circuit board pieces and clear resin. Also, I randomly added bits of brass rod. Finally, this got the shiny shiny added. Lol. Shot some steel with it earlier, but didnt have much time to really get into it. Thanks for looking! This is always a lot of fun!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> So, I made another entry....
> Here I give you Cyborg. This is a maple fork. I broke the handle off. I then inset a curl of steel and poured a new handle with transparent red resin. I sanded away part of the forks and replaced that with circuit board pieces and clear resin. Also, I randomly added bits of brass rod. Finally, this got the shiny shiny added. Lol. Shot some steel with it earlier, but didnt have much time to really get into it. Thanks for looking! This is always a lot of fun!


Thats awesome looking

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

slingshot_toddly said:


> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I made another entry....
> Here I give you Cyborg. This is a maple fork. I broke the handle off. I then inset a curl of steel and poured a new handle with transparent red resin. I sanded away part of the forks and replaced that with circuit board pieces and clear resin. Also, I randomly added bits of brass rod. Finally, this got the shiny shiny added. Lol. Shot some steel with it earlier, but didnt have much time to really get into it. Thanks for looking! This is always a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome looking
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Todd


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool slings Drew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Ok ok. Ive waited long enough to post my entry. I won't wait until the VERY last moment. So, here is me Bark ONLY shooter. I used a bit of birch bark I peeled off a dead tree in Connecticut last summer. I laminated the layers together with some white casting resin to fill in the gaps. I used Canopeners Tiny Turtle design. After shaping and sanding, the shooter got a good clear coat finish. Now, I dont shoot pfs particularly well, so instead of shooting steel, I spent a good deal of time shooting arrows with it.  Enjoy!!


WAIT WHAT... WOW!

No bark on, No bark off. JUST BARK! 

Haha got an old android no cool bow down emojis
Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Yeh, yeh Drew, but when are you going to do something creative?

Hah! I've been looking forward to seeing the bark-only. You didn't disappoint! Very cool and well thought out. Off the charts creative. Have you tried shooting it yet?

"Cyborg" creates a whole new category. Way cool and way different.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Stankard757 said:


> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok. Ive waited long enough to post my entry. I won't wait until the VERY last moment. So, here is me Bark ONLY shooter. I used a bit of birch bark I peeled off a dead tree in Connecticut last summer. I laminated the layers together with some white casting resin to fill in the gaps. I used Canopeners Tiny Turtle design. After shaping and sanding, the shooter got a good clear coat finish. Now, I dont shoot pfs particularly well, so instead of shooting steel, I spent a good deal of time shooting arrows with it.  Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT WHAT... WOW!
> 
> No bark on, No bark off. JUST BARK!
> 
> Haha got an old android no cool bow down emojis
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ha! Thanks!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Winnie said:


> Yeh, yeh Drew, but when are you going to do something creative?
> 
> Hah! I've been looking forward to seeing the bark-only. You didn't disappoint! Very cool and well thought out. Off the charts creative. Have you tried shooting it yet?
> 
> "Cyborg" creates a whole new category. Way cool and way different.


????????
Thanks Winnie! I shot archery with it. Im not great with pfs unfortunately. I plan to spend some time getting better acquainted with it soon.


----------



## skarrd

well Drew i am amazed at both your slings!!! kinda like the turtle better tho,Very creative on both!


----------



## 31610

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, yeh Drew, but when are you going to do something creative?
> Hah! I've been looking forward to seeing the bark-only. You didn't disappoint! Very cool and well thought out. Off the charts creative. Have you tried shooting it yet?
> "Cyborg" creates a whole new category. Way cool and way different.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Winnie! I shot archery with it. Im not great with pfs unfortunately. I plan to spend some time getting better acquainted with it soon.
Click to expand...

 dude u better carve out a plywood one for practice! Pretty sure we all hate to see cream a fork off that turtle . Nice frame


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

skarrd said:


> well Drew i am amazed at both your slings!!! kinda like the turtle better tho,Very creative on both!


Thanks!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Port boy said:


> Drew_Bilbrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, yeh Drew, but when are you going to do something creative?
> Hah! I've been looking forward to seeing the bark-only. You didn't disappoint! Very cool and well thought out. Off the charts creative. Have you tried shooting it yet?
> "Cyborg" creates a whole new category. Way cool and way different.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Winnie! I shot archery with it. Im not great with pfs unfortunately. I plan to spend some time getting better acquainted with it soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude u better carve out a plywood one for practice! Pretty sure we all hate to see cream a fork off that turtle . Nice frame
Click to expand...

Thanks. Ive made up an hdpe practice turtle.


----------



## 31610

I made a nice frame I was proud of with a ca finish that turned out well but had a tight gap and I put a stupid band set on I new was wrong . First shot I smoked the fork dead centre I was a unhappy guy to say the least . Ruined it bad sad day


----------



## Tag

Amazing bark on


----------



## SJAaz

Drew...now that got the old creative juices flowing! Very nice job, who would of thought ...bark on..bark on..bark on!


----------



## Slingshotswede

Hello slingshot friends over the world! :wave:

Here's my contribution to this contest. Unfortunately my bands haven't arrived yet and therefore i may not be in the competition anyway 

But this one is my first amongst many more to come ^_^

Thanks for inspiring me to make me my first slingshot frame! 

all the best to you all!

/Slingshotswede


----------



## Tobor8Man

Drew - Cyborg Rocks! That could be a featured sci fi weapon - the resin handle gathers energy from the hand, which is transferred to the forks via the brass pieces, and concentrated by the circuit boards. No need for bands or ammo. Draw back the non-holding hand and release energy bolts. Light saber watch out!

Very well done.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice frame [mention]Slingshotswede [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshotswede

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice frame [mention]Slingshotswede [/mention]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sling-N-Shot


----------



## SJAaz

That is a nice frame swede. Up to Winnie and Tag whether it's legit or not.


----------



## Tag

Welcome Swede Nice looking Natty


----------



## Tobor8Man

Very well done Slingshotswede. Welcome to the forum. What sort of wood did you use?


----------



## Tobor8Man

One more entry - this is for our 8 y.o. godson (who may be disqualified b/c he is not a member here). When I explained the Bark-on Natural Contest to him, he said "Cool, can I make one?"

He picked a fork and used a rasp to remove some, but not all, of the bark. He started sanding and then asked if he could test it.  We took it outdoors w/ some clay ammo, that he launched for distance. His mom texted us this afternoon; Lukas and his dad were shooting targets in their back yard.


----------



## Stankard757

Happy times is what its all about

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

Tobor8man that's very cool. How much more fun could that be?
Maybe he should get an honorable mention!


----------



## Winnie

Slingshotswede, that’s a fine beginning to the sport! I have every confidence that it will shoot well. I like that bark handle look. Great job!


----------



## Winnie

Here’s something I’ve done over the last few days. It’s a piece of sagebrush that had split and healed and then charred in a fire.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Winnie said:


> Tobor8man that's very cool. How much more fun could that be?
> Maybe he should get an honorable mention!


Thank you Winnie - He would be thrilled for the recognition!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Well folks, here's my contribution. Once again I've been applying the midnight oil (CA in this case) to get this little natty done in time. It's a simple little oak fork that's shape reminded me of the lil plinker, one of my favorite shooters. It feels nice in my hand and shoots where I aim it, can't ask for much more. Thanks Winnie and Tag for all the fun! And best of luck to all the entrants!


----------



## Stankard757

You got a good looking Natty there

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie

SLINGDUDE,

The purest form of the bark-on! - and a near perfect fork. It looks great and can be shot ambidextrously! Nice job.


----------



## Slingshotswede

SJAaz said:


> That is a nice frame swede. Up to Winnie and Tag whether it's legit or not.





Tag said:


> Welcome Swede Nice looking Natty





Tobor8Man said:


> Very well done Slingshotswede. Welcome to the forum. What sort of wood did you use?





Winnie said:


> Slingshotswede, that's a fine beginning to the sport! I have every confidence that it will shoot well. I like that bark handle look. Great job!


Thank you all!  I think it´s white oak, tobor8man


----------



## bigdh2000

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Ok ok. Ive waited long enough to post my entry. I won't wait until the VERY last moment. So, here is me Bark ONLY shooter. I used a bit of birch bark I peeled off a dead tree in Connecticut last summer. I laminated the layers together with some white casting resin to fill in the gaps. I used Canopeners Tiny Turtle design. After shaping and sanding, the shooter got a good clear coat finish. Now, I dont shoot pfs particularly well, so instead of shooting steel, I spent a good deal of time shooting arrows with it.  Enjoy!!


Outstanding.


----------



## bigdh2000

Drew_Bilbrey said:


> So, I made another entry....
> Here I give you Cyborg. This is a maple fork. I broke the handle off. I then inset a curl of steel and poured a new handle with transparent red resin. I sanded away part of the forks and replaced that with circuit board pieces and clear resin. Also, I randomly added bits of brass rod. Finally, this got the shiny shiny added. Lol. Shot some steel with it earlier, but didnt have much time to really get into it. Thanks for looking! This is always a lot of fun!


Awesome.


----------



## bigdh2000

Winnie said:


> Here's something I've done over the last few days. It's a piece of sagebrush that had split and healed and then charred in a fire.


That is super cool.


----------



## SJAaz

Well, today is the first. I think that we're all winners! Really enjoyed the contest. Good luck to all!


----------



## flipgun

um... I no get jelly huh.

Tink Pofitiv. :cookie:


----------



## hoggy

:bowdown: sweet entries slingshootists :bowdown:


----------



## Tobor8Man

Good luck to everyone - although as previously observed - we all won because we now have a home-made slingshot - or many new home-made slingshots - and a new skill (or addiction or both).


----------



## Winnie

OK everyone, time's up!

Well done everyone!

Tag and I will be putting our heads together over the next bit and we'll be choosing a winner. We'll be getting back with the name of the Bark-On Master shortly...


----------



## flipgun

Good luck everyone!....and may the second best man come in after me. :king:


----------



## Island made

Good luck to all! Amazing builds everyone of you all


----------



## Frisky

Thanks for holding the contest! It was fun to watch entries come in. Hopefully, the inspiration to build naturals will continue to grow! I'm addicted to seeing new builds now, and it will be tough if it stops lol!

Joe


----------



## Ibojoe

Tough choices Winnie. Some super cool builds guys.


----------



## 31610

Win lose or draw don’t matter I like the part most everyone entered a frame ! Tag and Winnie seem to be able get everyone motivated hats off to them two well done boys ;-)


----------



## Forksville

It was fun for sure. I saw some really nice work done here. Congratulations to whomever the winner may be and thanks for the chance to be involved.

Craig


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Good luck everyone and this was so fun!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Loved seeing everyone's slingshots they made.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Good comp guys keep the coming gd luck to who ever wins 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Had a blast participating saw outstanding slings. That alone makes it worth it.

Thanks, Winnie and Tag. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Winnie said:


> Tobor8man that's very cool. How much more fun could that be?
> Maybe he should get an honorable mention!


I would definitely throw in a vote for that Winnie !

It is so cool to see the youth of today get in the workshop and out from in front of the game consoles, iPads, etc., and take an interest in something so fun. 
( as I sit here on the forum and my iPhone, lol )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tobor8man that's very cool. How much more fun could that be?
> Maybe he should get an honorable mention!
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely throw in a vote for that Winnie !
> 
> It is so cool to see the youth of today get in the workshop and out from in front of the game consoles, iPads, etc., and take an interest in something so fun.
> ( as I sit here on the forum and my iPhone, lol )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'd second that

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Wishing everyone that entered an equal opportunity to win, but I consider us all winners. There were some great frames entered and I loved seeing every single one of them.
Good luck, and a huge thanks to Winnie and Tag for hosting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000

Glad to see Flipgun knows that the smack talk has only just begun...the rest of you, well,  <_< <_<


----------



## Winnie

Before The winner is announced let me say thank you to all who participated. The field varied so widely that choosing a winner was almost impossible. 
The point of this contest has always been twofold; one, to stretch our point of view and consider something different than the perfect commercial slingshots we see regularly and two, the process of searching, finding, visualizing and sculpting a "work of art" that incorporates so many more aspects than what we see every day here on the forum.

I have always really liked Bark-Ons and I enjoy so much seeing how others go through the artistic process. There has been some outstanding work - but we have to choose someone.

I've been doing most of the talking while Tag has been doing most of the observing - and his observing has paid off.

He/we have chosen SJAaz! His story brought back memories of making them as a kid and his slingshot had some bells and whistles and his use of bark and wood rang our bells.

Great job SKAaz and well done!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats Steve, well deserved win and Tks Winnie / Tag for your valuable perspectives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy

CONGRATS SJAaz!!! and thanks to mr. winnie & mr. tag for doing the contest. thanks to all the participants for entering a natty.


----------



## bingo

Well done sjaz good comp guys hope ther more to come 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Congrats to SJAaz! Well deserved first place!


----------



## slingshot_toddly

Congrats bro!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Congratulations Steve! Well earned.


----------



## Forksville

Good job buddy, and congratulations.

Craig


----------



## Frisky

Congrats SJAaz on a fine slingshot!

Joe


----------



## SJAaz

Winnie said:


> Before The winner is announced let me say thank you to all who participated. The field varied so widely that choosing a winner was almost impossible.
> The point of this contest has always been twofold; one, to stretch our point of view and consider something different than the perfect commercial slingshots we see regularly and two, the process of searching, finding, visualizing and sculpting a "work of art" that incorporates so many more aspects than what we see every day here on the forum.
> 
> I have always really liked Bark-Ons and I enjoy so much seeing how others go through the artistic process. There has been some outstanding work - but we have to choose someone.
> 
> I've been doing most of the talking while Tag has been doing most of the observing - and his observing has paid off.
> 
> He/we have chosen SJAaz! His story brought back memories of making them as a kid and his slingshot had some bells and whistles and his use of bark and wood rang our bells.
> 
> Great job SKAaz and well done!


Oh My God!!! This can't be happening to me! Thank you guys. I know that there was some better jobs entered, but now that I got it, :wub: :wub: I aint going to stop bragging!


----------



## Stankard757

Congrats SJAaz!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Awesome job Steve!!!


----------



## SJAaz

Thank you everybody for the congrats. Still can't believe that I was selected as having the sling that in the judges' opinion most embodied the spirit of the contest. I'm sure it wasn't the prettiest! I know one thing, my entry is a shooting rascal! I'd put it up against any of the store bought slings that I have. I think it would be very hard for the Nates and Bills to build a sling that fits every ones needs. The thing about a nattie is that you can just keep going until it just fits you. Or makes some wonderful kindling.

Thanks again Everybody!!

Steve


----------



## 31610

Port Boy approved top notch bark on natty


----------



## flipgun

Well deserved Sir! Thanx Winnie and Tag!


----------



## Tag

Congratulations Steve. I’ve got to tell you your slingshot brought back memories of the days when my friends and I made our slingshots. I would like to thank everyone for entering, it’s fun seeing all the different styles of natural forks. You all did a fantastic job.


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations SJAaz,,awesome job,and big thanks to Winnie and Tag-Once again_for putting on the contest so that so many slings could be made,seen and enjoyed!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey

Congrats Steve!


----------



## Winnie

Tobor8man,

Pass along to your godson Tag's and my now official award of Honorable Mention for doing such a fine job on his first entry into the Slingshot Forum Bark-On contest.

And while we're at it we're throwing one in to you too Tobor8man for bringing him along. Well done.


----------



## Winnie

BTW, Tag mentioned he might be sending along a little something to Steve for his win. Nobody’s promising anybody anything but perhaps you’ve noticed that Tag is nicer member of our little team).


----------



## Tag

lol Winnie is as generous as they come


----------



## Reed Lukens

:headbang: Congratulations Steve, great job :headbang:


----------



## bigdh2000

Congrats SJAaz. Well earned.

Winnie, Tag, always the best "competition" of the year. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## SJAaz

bigdh2000 said:


> Congrats SJAaz. Well earned.
> 
> Winnie, Tag, always the best "competition" of the year. Thanks for hosting.


What a gentleman you are! Thanks for giving me someone to Kabitz with. Actually your sling was better than mine, but I'm just so darned cute, they had to give me something.


----------



## Winnie

SJAaz, The truth of it is that we did, where applicable, have to take looks into account as one of the factors. It's not so much that you were more cute SKAaz because I haven't seen your face. It's just that Dan sent in a video and we could see his face...
Didn't leave us much choice.


----------



## SJAaz

Winnie said:


> SJAaz, The truth of it is that we did, where applicable, have to take looks into account as one of the factors. It's not so much that you were more cute SKAaz because I haven't seen your face. It's just that Dan sent in a video and we could see his face...
> Didn't leave us much choice.


    :stickpoke: :rolling: :stickpoke: 'Ole Dan is just to easy! I knew the rest of us had him beat the minute that video showed up!


----------



## Tobor8Man

Winnie said:


> Tobor8man,
> 
> Pass along to your godson Tag's and my now official award of Honorable Mention for doing such a fine job on his first entry into the Slingshot Forum Bark-On contest.
> 
> And while we're at it we're throwing one in to you too Tobor8man for bringing him along. Well done.


Thank you both! I will send his parents an email. I will have to download a certificate for him. How about "Honorable Mention - Bark-On Slingshot Contest. The Judges commend your fine job on your first entry on the Slingshot Forum."


----------



## Tree Man

Congratulations Mr Avocado!!


----------



## Winnie

Tobor8man, perfect!


----------



## bigdh2000

Winnie said:


> SJAaz, The truth of it is that we did, where applicable, have to take looks into account as one of the factors. It's not so much that you were more cute SKAaz because I haven't seen your face. It's just that Dan sent in a video and we could see his face...
> Didn't leave us much choice.


What can I say? Being an internet celebrity brings out the trolls.


----------



## Tag

Thanks to all of you for your kind words I always like the phrase I have a radio face”


----------



## SJAaz

Tree Man said:


> Congratulations Mr Avocado!!


Si gracias mi amigo!

Ahora estoy cultivando ocho tipos diferentes de chiles.

Gonna have everything from mild to pure fire.


----------



## flipgun

bigdh2000 said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz, The truth of it is that we did, where applicable, have to take looks into account as one of the factors. It's not so much that you were more cute SKAaz because I haven't seen your face. It's just that Dan sent in a video and we could see his face...
> Didn't leave us much choice.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? Being an internet celebrity brings out the trolls.
> 
> Exactly which one of you is the,"Internet CELEBRITY!!!!" :banana:
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mr Avocado!!
> 
> 
> 
> Si gracias mi amigo!
> Ahora estoy cultivando ocho tipos diferentes de chiles.
> 
> Gonna have everything from mild to pure fire.
Click to expand...

Esperando patientamente Amigo


----------



## Tobor8Man

Here is a photo of Lukas' dad presenting Lukas w/ his Honorable Mention Certificate. You can see his bark-on natural at the bottom of the photo. He was very excited and asked me to say thanks!

I will say it as well - thanks for this great forum, support and encouragement.


----------



## Tag

The Forum needs more young people like Lukas and his family.


----------



## skarrd

That is Awesome! you guys are great!


----------

